# 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2005)

network for online commerce (noc) schrieb:
			
		

> Simpay is dead! Long live Simpay!
> "An in-depth look at mobile content payment mechanisms since the death of Simpay."
> The Winchester Club, London
> 19th October 18.30 – 20.30
> Plus Post seminar networking drinks


Wie kommt das nur in mein Postfach. Naja, leider bin ich verhindert 

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob "simpay" jetzt die Firma ist. Hmm. Jedenfalls würde ich die "Überschrift" fast so übersetzen wie die Titelzeile dieses Artikels (Simpay ist tot - neue Chancen für M-Payment).
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=108700#108700

Bin mal gespannt, was da kommt... Immerhin hat man ja erst unlängst von Allianzen gewisser südamerikanischer Firmen mit gewissen englisch-chinesischen Unternehmen ("In 1997...developed a method of billing for products and services on the Internet via the customer’s telephone bill...") lesen können im Gebiet von SMS-Payment...

...und eine andere Firma klingt so, als hätten sie überhaupt sms-billing erfunden...


> Developed by O** W**** Inter******’s sister company, At*** Telecom Mobile, SMS ***** is a complementary payment method to Dialer and Credit card.


 hmm. Ich werde das gespannt weiter beobachten, was "gewisse Leute" da so machen in Zukunft...


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Simpay is dead! Long live simpay!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Simpay is dead! Long live Simpay!


Das klingt ja wie: 





> Shortpay is dead! Long live Simcash!


...demnächst in diesem Theater!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2005)

Gibt es denn da Überschneidungen? (zu diesem "Simpaykonsortium") Sicherlich... Aber wo genau???
Da habe ich wieder was zum Grübeln...

Es gibt ja auch noch andere interessante Konsortien... (MM4E)
Von der britischen Firma in diesem Konsortium bekam die britische ICSTIS zu hören: 





> It is extremely important for the long term health of the industry that providers of mobile services are seen as customer friendly


 (es ist von größter Bedeutung für die langfristige Gesundheit der [mms-]Industrie, dass die Anbieter mobiler Dienste als verbraucherfreundlich gesehen werden)

Die Verbraucherfreundlichkeit seiner eigenen Firma spiegelt sich u.a. in folgenden ICSTIS-Entscheidungen wieder.

14/01/2005


> W** Ltd were issued with a formal reprimand.



25/02/2005


> W** Ltd were fined £5,000 and issued with a formal reprimand.



25/02/2005


> W** Ltd were fined £2,500 and issued with a formal reprimand.



29/04/2005


> W** (Wirel* Inf* Network) Ltd were fined £10,000 and issued with an Access Bar on that premium rate number until it becomes compliant.



27/05/2005


> W** were fined £5,000



29/07/2005


> W** (Wirel* Inf* Network) Ltd  were fined £10,000 and were barred from operating this service for a period of 12 months, or until the service is compliant, whichever is longer.



29/07/2005


> W** (Wirel* Inf* Network) were fined £7,500 and were issued with an access bar until the service is compliant.



15/09/2005


> W** Plc Ltd, on behalf of their client Ven**** which operated the service, was fined £15,000 and barred from operating the ringtone/logo download service for a period of 12 months.



Wer die deutsche Firma des Konsortiums ist, sage ich nicht - auch nicht, welche britische Firma teils dem französischen MM4E-Konsortiumsmitglied gehört 

Die Ouvertüre ist gespielt und ich hoffe, dass ich nicht vor dem ersten Satz platze vor Mitteilungsbedürfnis.

Werde mich bemühen
:stumm:


----------



## Bernd (16 Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wen's interessiert: unter der 09003994058 werden auch Geldgewinne bis zu 3.000 EUR und Sachpreise bis zu 1.500 EUR (selbstverständkich GARANTIERT und OHNE HAKEN) versprochen.

Der Preis/min., um sich den Gewinn per Telefon abzuholen, beträgt NUR EUR 1,99.

Wie man sieht, die alte Masche läuft noch immer.

Viele Grüße

Bernd

P.S. Hab' dort nicht angerufen, den Kerl (Computer) schön ausquasseln lassen.
Übrigens: die Fa. oder der/die Person, für die diese Nummer registriert ist, läßt sich sehr schön in der 0900-er Suchmaschine der RegTP finden )
GROSSES LOB!!
Ich veröffentlich' diese Angaben aber hier besser nicht - bei der gegenwärtigen klammen finanziellen Situation gewisser selbsternannter Wettbewerbshüter (Stichwort Abmahungen) möchte ich weder dem Forenbetreiber noch mir irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten aufgrund irgendwelcher an den Haaren herbeigezogener oder Formalfehler bereiten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Da steht doch der Name der beiden Türkischen Inhaber gar nicht drin, in der datenbank - auch nicht die Darmstädter "Empfangsbevollmächtigten". Bekannt sind die trotzdem - auch ohne dass sie hier stehen müssten...

wer die Adresse noch einmal genau studieren möchte, der kann es sich hier buchstabieren lassen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=10793&d=1155208945


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Gerade Anruf erhalten 17:08 Uhr 23.10.06

0900-3994059

Garantierer Gewinn, das übliche 1,99 EUR/Min


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
wenn es Beschwerden gibt, gibt es wenigstens Inkassoverbot.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Mail an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de raus

Hatte das Spielchen ja schon 4-5 mal bei anderen durchgezogen 

Aber von nix tun kommt auch nix


----------



## TimoNRW (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX

Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen »MEDE EB-96549/06« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitergehende Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens wegen der gegebenenfalls erforderlichen Ermittlungsarbeit unter Umständen noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.
Für Rückfragen oder für weitere Fragen im Zusammenhang mit Rufnummernmissbrauch stehen Ihnen unsere Mitarbeiter unter den unten genannten Rufnummern* gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur

Tel.: (02 91)99 55-2 06 oder 0 18 05 34 25 37
E-Mail: <mailto:[email protected]>

* Entgelt entsprechend der Preisliste Ihres Teilnehmernetzbetreibers


Wichtig:
Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeleitete Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung zivilrechtlicher Einzelfälle führen.

Allgemeine Hinweise:
Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Die an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichteten Schreiben werden in jedem Fall erfasst und können gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesen Hinweisen nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de. unter "Dialer-Spam-Rufnummernmissbrauch", "Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch". Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen und Formblätter.


----------



## Siggi-51 (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Hallo,
ich kann mein Glück kaum fassen. Aus tausend Rufnummern wurde eben meine ausgewählt und ich habe garantiert bis zu 3000 Euro gewonnen und brauche "nur" die 09 003 101 533 anrufen für lächerliche 1,99 Euro/Min.
Sagte jedenfalls die weibliche Stimme vom Band....
Dieser Müll hört wohl niemals auf und keiner unserer "Volksvertreter" denkt mal darüber nach, diesen "innovativen Geschäftsleuten" und ihren mitverdienenden Nummernhändlern schmerzhaft auf die Finger zu klopfen.
Naja, werde mal die BNA informieren, auch wenn´s nicht viel bringt.
Schönen Tag noch   Siggi


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2007)

*09003101533*

09003101533

Bitte dringend Beschwerde unter Angabe Deines Namens/Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Hinter der Nummer (zu der ich dringend Aufnahmen suche, also wenn jmd so etwas auf dem AB hat: bitte melden!) verbirgt sich ein Anbieter aus *Alicante, *GF ist ein deutscher Auswanderer, der sich schon bei einschlägigen Branchentreffen sehen ließ - mit interessanter Begleitung... Wem gehörte noch einmal der einschlägig bekannte Rufnummernblock 090031015xx? Freen*?

Die Bundesnetzagentur möge erwägen, die anderen Nummern des Anbieters zu überprüfen um proaktiv tätig zu werden.

Näheres:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=113891#post113891

_0900 - 3 - 101533 
Diensteanbieter:
COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA
Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL
Pda. El Planet 109
03590 Altea
SPANIEN_


----------



## Siggi-51 (6 Juni 2007)

*Aw: 09003101533*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 09003101533
> 
> Bitte dringend Beschwerde unter Angabe Deines Namens/Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de


 

Hallo,
die Beschwerde ist gestern noch rausgegangen - übrigens nicht meine Erste!
Allerdings befürchte ich, daß die Sache erst ein Ende nimmt, wenn die mitverdienenden Nummernvermieter etwas mehr in die Verantwortung genommen werden. Dafür fehlt wohl der Politik das nötige Rückgrat und die Umsatzsteuer dieser "Geschäftsleute" füllt doch auch die maroden Staatskassen........

Gruß und Hochachtung vor Deiner umfangreichen Recherchearbeit   Siggi


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (13 Juni 2007)

*Costa Blanca De Informatica Y Telekommunicaciones Sl*

Die rot gekennzeichneten Rufnummern sind zur Zeit aktiv:

09003101533 
09003101534 
09003101535 09003101536 09003101537
09003101538 09003101539 09003101540 09003101541 09003101542
09003101543 09003101544 09003101545 09003101546 09003101547
09003101548 09003101549 09003101550 09003101551 09003101552
09003101553 09003101554 09003101556 09003101557 09003101558
09003101559 09003101560 09003101561 09003101562 09003101563
09003101564 09003101565 09003101566 09003101567 09003101568
09003101569 09003101570 09003101571 09003101572 09003101573
09003101574 09003101575 

Bei der Anzahl der vergebenen B*******nummern können die den ganzen Sommer noch abz***** (ääh - die Leute mit garantierten Gewinnzusagen beglücken :lol.

Hoffentlich handelt die BNetzA und sperren den ganzen Rotz mal sofort. Außerdem sollte umgehend ein Inkassoverbot erteilt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Habe soeben eine Gewinnzusage bekommen
Nr. 09003101535


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Nr. 09003101535 die habe ich auch! Voll cool, 1,99€/Min. das ist heftig!!!


----------



## Sven aus Krefeld (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Die 09003101535 ist auch meine Glücksnummer 

Gerade eben gegen 16:00 Uhr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

33,34,35,... und die Bundesnetzagentur? Schaut zu?


----------



## Axcel (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

bin auch soeben als gewinner unter 1000 ausgewählten telefonnummerbesitzer auserkoren worden. Geldpreis BIS zu 3000 Euro und Sachpreis bis zu 1000 Euro!

Wenn überhaupt dier der Geldpreis 2 Euro, un man muss 5 min in der Leitung bleiben, oder so!

Hat da mal wer angerufen!
Die anzurufende Nummer lautet: 09003101535
die mich anrufende Nummer war inkognito geschalten! Wie schlecht ist das denn!
=)

Hatte dann gleich mal die nummer in google eingegeben, vielleicht wäre es ja was vertrauenserweckendes gewesen! aber wohl nicht bei einer 090nummer!


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Axcel schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt dier der Geldpreis 2 Euro, un man muss 5 min in der Leitung bleiben, oder so!


5 Minuten? Solange dauert bereits das Buchstabieren der Veranstalter...
Kuckste hier
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=379

Das Modell ist darauf angelegt, dass die meisten entnervt auflegen, ehe sie *irgendeinen Gewinn* versprochen bekommen haben. Für Juristen ist das wohl kein Betrug, für normal denkende Inhaber durchschnittlich ausgestatteter Gehirne schon. Für staatskassenschonend nicht frühpensionierte Schreibtischstuhlabnutzer mag es gar "ganz normal" sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

an alle,

wurde soeben angerufen von dieser Nr. finde es eine frechheit und voll die abzocke von diesen leuten. soetwas müsste angezeigt werden.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> soetwas müsste angezeigt werden.


Dann machs doch, aber was soll das bringen? Einen Wettbewerbsverstoß ahndet man besser zivil, da sich das öffentliche Interesse hier generell in mikroskopischen Grenzen hält.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900101535 - Neue Abzocke?!*

gerade eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten für 1,99€/min ...........heftig.


----------



## Genesis (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Na endlich... Ich dachte schon, mein "Glück" hätte mich verlassen.


> Nr. 09003101535 die habe ich auch! Voll cool, 1,99€/Min. das ist heftig!!!


Bei mir heut' kurz nach 12:00 Uhr. Gleiche Nummer, jedoch gemäß Ansagetext für 1.29€/Minute.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Ich habs auch bekommen, macht Euch doch die Mühe bei der Bundesnetzagentur diese Mitteilung auszufüllen:

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/5574.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2007)

*costa blanca de informatica y telekommunicaciones*

http://groups.google.de/group/de.comm.abuse/msg/ac825eb3f3c2844c
lesenswert

Laut Telekom ist der Netzbetreiber der 0900er die 01039 call by call gmbh, eine Tochter der Düsseldorfer net-mobile.


> Nach unserer Einschätzung durchläuft der deutsche Telekommunikationsmarkt gegenwärtig einen Selektionsprozess, durch den unseriöse Anbieter vom Markt verschwinden.



laut Bundesnetzagentur:

01039 Call by Call GmbH
c/o TREUGARANT AG
http://www.treugarantag.de/
P* K*
Hallerstraße 76
20146 Hamburg
Reg-Nr. 05/346

Stand Mai 2007
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7322.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Die Treugarant.de 
Hallerstrasse 76
95511 Mistelbach

und unter derselben Adresse in Hamburg.
treugarantag.de
Hallerstraße 76
20146 Hamburg

in Mistelbach bei Bayreuth gibt es gar keine Hallerstraße

Der Herr P*K* könnte der Insolvenzverwalter der "Göttinger Gruppe" sein
http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/versicherung_vorsorge/meldung/1545265/1545265.html
(Insolvenzverwalter... Hamburger Notar...)

ja, genau der:
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub42AFB371C83...0F99DD0A0DE28D6FF8~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


> An Fronleichnam hatte schon das Amtsgericht Göttingen den Hamburger Steuerberater P*K* *von der Treugarant AG *zum vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter bestellt. Dieser Antrag aus Anlegerkreisen habe sich nunmehr „durch Rücknahme erledigt“, ließ die Göttinger Gruppe zudem erklären.



Man hat dort offenbar ein Händchen für spannende Fälle
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/1990110/"Mr._Hagenuk"_kommt_vor_Gericht.htm

Nichts gegen anerkannte Insolvenzverwalter - aber wie kommt diese Firma an die Nummern?
Und wie kommen die Nummern dann nach Altea/Alicante?
Gehört die 01039 call by call gmbh gar nicht zu net-mobile? 
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900101535 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> gerade eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten für 1,99€/min ...........heftig.


Ich erhielt den selben Anruf gerade eben auch und habe dies sofort der Netzagentur gefaxt.


----------



## Esel (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

1.: "09 ... 003 .. 10 .. 15 .. 35" ... und so wird die Nummer auch angesagt.... damit man bloß nicht mitkriegt, dass es eine 0900-Nummer ist. 

2.: Die Gesprächskosten werden erst NACH der Wiederholung dieser Nummer genannt.... wo die meisten Trottel die Nummer längst gewählt haben.

3.: Preise "von BIS ZU" xxx Euro.... heißt auf Deutsch übersetzt: minimal 0 Euro, maximal xxx Euro... die könnten auch "GeldPreise von bis zu 1 Million Euro" sagen.

4.: Es ist einfach mal ILLEGAL Werbeanrufe UNAUFGEFORDERT zu machen !!! Also hier handeln die nichtmal an der Grenze zur Illegalität, sondern sind schon darüber hinaus.

5.: WOHER haben die meine Telefonnummer??? Ich bin in keinem Telefonbuch eingetragen! Über Angaben bei Internetbestellungen?...obwohl ich nie der Weitergabe meiner Daten an Dritte zugestimmt habe???

6.: Eigentlich stören mich solche Anrufe kaum. "Interessant" ist es, welche Tricks die anwenden. Auf sowas können nur senile Rentner, Bekloppte und Dumme reinfallen (diese Menschen scheinen ja eine profitable Geldquelle zu sein) ... aber die sollte man eben auch vor ihrer eigenen Blödheit schützen, indem man solche Verbrecher gnadenlos verfolgt. 

.... auf dieser Welt wird NIEMANDEM IRGENDWAS geschenkt: kein Lotto, keine TV-Gewinnspiele, kein Spielkasino, keine Bonus-Karten, keine Telefonanrufe! Ausnahmslos alles bringt den Betreibern Gewinne ein. Kein Mathematiker würde sich von o.g. Betrügereien zum Mitmachen animieren lassen....


----------



## Michael Altinger (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Habe heute auch eine Gewinnzusage bekommen! 
09003101536


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Esel schrieb:


> Auf sowas können nur senile Rentner, Bekloppte und Dumme reinfallen (diese Menschen scheinen ja eine profitable Geldquelle zu sein) ... aber die sollte man eben auch vor ihrer eigenen Blödheit schützen, indem man solche Verbrecher gnadenlos verfolgt.


...und genau das ist deutsche Rechtsauffassung - siehe LG Hildesheim.


> Für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit spielt es jedoch keine Rolle, ob die Getäuschten bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Täuschung hätten erkennen können, denn selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt.


Damit entfällt das Argument, dass selbst schuld ist, wer anruft.
Ob der erregte Irrtum (z.B. über das Verhältnis von Gewinnchance zum Aufwand des 30-Minuten-Anrufs) ausreicht, um auf einen Betrugstatbestand zu kommen, wäre eine interessante juristische Frage. Da gibt es sicher einschlägige Urteile, wie ja auch in der oben verlinkten Googlegroups-Diskussion angedeutet wird.

Vier Nummern sind schon in Verwendung, wieso die Bundesnetzagentur dies sehenden Auges zulässt, sollte man sie doch mal fragen. Und wenn man beim Fragen ist, sollte man auch fragen, wie es denn mit der Haftung aussieht, wenn sich ein Netzbetreiber möglicherweise in der Insolvenz befindet (ein bekannter Insolvenzverwalter als c/o ist doch ein durchaus hinreichender Grund, dies anzunehmen).
Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur Firmen Mehrwertnummern überlässt, ohne zu prüfen, ob die überhaupt im Falle des Falles haften könnten (wenn z.B. ein Rechnungslegungsverbot nicht beachtet werden würde, was ja vorkommen soll), dann handelt sie recht fahrlässig. Oder verstehe ich das nur wieder nicht? Die schweizerische YA bekam ja auch 0137-Nummern überlassen, als sie sich bereits in Liquidation befand. Was ist das denn für eine Sorgfaltspflichterfüllung? Fällt das nicht unter "due diligence"? Wären das Fragen an die verantwortliche Aufsicht der BNetzA, also das BMWI?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

09003101536 sol ich notieren und anschliessend sollte ich da anrufen.

eben ein computer ansagen bekommen am festnetz dass ich da was gewonnen habe. Habe aber nicht zurück gerufen. Die sagten mir dass es 1,99€ die minute kostet. Ich frag der T-com nach was das ist. Oder hat jemand hier ein ahnung?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Michael Altinger schrieb:


> Habe heute auch eine Gewinnzusage bekommen!
> 09003101536



09003101536 auch eben bekommen. Was passiert wenn Ich es anrufe?
Wo haben die meine nummer her? Steht nicht im Buch!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Vermutlich werden zufällig Nummern angerufen. Wenn man dort anruft, wird man ewig hingehalten. 

ein Protokoll eines solchen Anrufs ist hier zu lesen:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=379

*bitte dringend Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur mit*
*- eigenem Namen & Anschrift* (mail: rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de )
*- beworbener 0900-Nummer*
*- Zeitpunkt des Anrufs*
*- Bitte darum, alle Nummern des Anbieters zu sperren*
*- Bitte darum, ein Rechnungslegungsverbot zu verhängen *(subito prego!)


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Hallo ,

habe gerade eine Gewinnzusage bekommen
Nr. 09003 101536
Was tun?
Wem melden?


----------



## Immo (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nr. 09003 101536
> Was tun?
> Wem melden?


hab schon viel hier an Blindheit  gesehen, aber das schlägt alle Rekorde 

wie wär´s einfach mal das Vorgängerposting zu lesen?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Die 0900310153*7* ist heute dran


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Keine Sorge, Leute! 5 von 42 Nummern sind dann schon verbraucht und die Beschwerden bei der Bundesnetzagentur laufen seit Anfang des Monats. Dann reichen die Nummern ja eh nur noch ungefähr vier Monate. Bis zum Herbst ist es dann überstanden und die Bundesnetzagentur wird sich zum Jahresende wieder selbst beweihräuchern, wie effektiv sie doch arbeitet.
Contenance bewahren? Ach was...

Bitte erledigen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=196042#post196042

Anfrage an die örtlichen Medien & den Bundestagsabgeordneten erwägen, falls Zeitreserven vorhanden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Neues von der Bundesnetzagentur

Rufnummer: 0900-3883489
zugeteit an:
*COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA;Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL*
Pda. El Planet 109
03590 Altea
SPANIEN

*Zuteilungsdatum:
Mon Jun 11 08:53:44 UTC+0200 2007

Was soll man nur dazu noch sagen?
*
Zugeteilt mindestens eine Woche *nach* Beginn der Beschwerden
:wall:

ebenso
0900-3387652
0900-3387659
0900-3784982

09003387652
09003387659
09003784982


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

bi
n gerade auch gewinner geworden !1000 euro geldpreis oder sachpreis telefon nummer war 09003101537


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

sogar am heiligen Sonntag direkt nach der Kirche fangen die an, die Leute zu nerven
09003101537


----------



## KraetziChriZ (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> sogar am heiligen Sonntag direkt nach der Kirche fangen die an, die Leute zu nerven
> 09003101537



selbiges hier zu vermelden. Ist wirklich zum kotzen...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

heute ist die 09003101538 dran


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> heute ist die 09003101538 dran


apropos BNetzA: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Holz und einem Beamten?

Holz arbeitet...


----------



## Immo (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> heute ist die 09003101538 dran


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=116306#post116306


			
				DarkBlue  schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hats heute morgen auch getroffen.
> Zielrufnummer ist die 09003101553.
> Werde die Beschwerde gleich abschicken.



nanu ein paar Nummern übersprungen oder schon ausgelutscht ?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Auch in Berlin das geliche Spielchen!
09003101536


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Bin um 17.30 von 0221-29875012 angerufen worden. Es hat nur einmal 
geklingelt. Danach habe ich zurückgerufen und es kam die gleiche
ominöse Gewinnspieldurchsage mit dem Hinweis, dass ein Gewinn unter
09003101553 (1,99€/min) für mich bereit liege. Entweder 3.000 € in bar
oder ein Sachpreis in Höhe von 1.500 €. Der Gewinn sei garantiert.

Diesen Gewinn sollte man doch nach der gängigen Gesetzgebung
einklagen können, oder ?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Diesen Gewinn sollte man doch nach der gängigen Gesetzgebung
> einklagen können, oder ?


aber klar, such dir  schon mal einen guten Anwalt in Spanien...


----------



## telenerv (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

27.6.2007 - 18 Uhr:
0900 / 3 10 15 40

Das Interessante daran ist, das die Nummer nicht unterdrückt war. Aber das hilft wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiter, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

wie nicht unterdrückt? War das ein Anruf mit der Nummer?


----------



## Tina (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003101553 - Neue Abzocke?!*

Was kann man denn gegen solch eine Abzocke machen!

Hatte auch einen Anruf in Abwesenheit auf dem Handy von 022129875010! Diese Nummer habe ich zurückgerufen und da hieß es: Sie haben gewonnen, bitte rufen sie 09003101553 an. An diesem Gewinnspiel gibt es keinen Haken! 

Ich habe dann diese Nummer angerufen! Dauer 18 Minuten! Nun, mich hat interessiert, was die, eine Computerstimme, erzählt! Am Ende sollte man dann einen Brief inkl. einen frankierten und adressierten Rückumschlag an eine Adresse in Spanien schicken! Die Bearbeitung könnte 10 bis 12 Wochen dauern! In dem Umschlag sollte man dann einen Zettel mit dem persönlichen Gewinncode und diesem Rückumschlag stecken und abschicken!

Habe mich natürlich sehr über die Hohen Kosten geärgert! Habe dann mal im Internet nachgeschaut und bei der Bundesnetzagentur gelesen, dass es schon reichlich Beschwerden bzgl. dieser Nummer vorhanden sind. 

Liebe Leute, ruft niemals Nummer zurück, die ihr nicht kennt! Ich nehme schon keine Gespräche mehr an, wenn ohne Nummer angerufen wird!

WAS KANN MAN DAGEGEN TUN?????


----------



## katzenjens (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



> WAS KANN MAN DAGEGEN TUN?????



1. Gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen
2. Vor einem evtl. Rückruf das Forum finden... nicht nachher
3. Beschwerde raus an Netzagentur

Da Du 1. leider nicht beherzigt hast, bleibt Dir noch die Möglichkeit, die Telefonrechnung um den Betrag der 0900er Nummer zu kürzen. Anleitung dazu gibts auch im Forum.

Fassungslose Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sascha (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



> WAS KANN MAN DAGEGEN TUN?????



Lesen

Daneben hab ich den Thread mal oben angepinnt und die Überschrift etwas geändert.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Entweder 3.000 € in bar
> oder ein Sachpreis in Höhe von 1.500 €. Diesen Gewinn sollte man doch nach der gängigen Gesetzgebung einklagen können, oder ?



Es wird gesagt "bis zu 3.000 Euro in bar" oder "Sachpreis bis zu 1.500 Euro".
Das kann also auch durchaus eine Schachtel Streichhölzer oder ein Gutschein für ein Frühstück in einem türkischen Hotel sein :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Danke, Sascha, für die Meldung. Vielleicht hast Du ja den richtigen Verteiler, virelleicht sogar einen, der nachfragen möchte, ob der spanische Geschäftsführer _zufällig_ den Vertriebschef eines großen deutschen Mehrwertunternehmens kennt. Du weisst schon... Die Chaostheorie und ihre seltsamen Blüten.
Presseanfragen an aka-aka c/o cb 

P.S.: Grade drüben gelesen: Man hat die Nummern gewechselt und eine neue Firma taucht auf. Deren GF ist auch GF der "Netzwelt Plus". Also Heppenheim mal wieder?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=116499#post116499

wenn ich übrigens Heppenheim, Hannover und Gewinnanrufe in einen Zusammenhang bringen sollte, hätte ich dazu schon eine Idee.

es ist nun also auch auf folgende Nummern zu achten/warten

0900-1000332 0900-1000335 0900-1000336 0900-1000337 0900-1000338 0900-1000339 0900-1000341 0900-1000342 0900-1000344 0900-1000345 0900-1000346 0900-1000347 0900-1000348 0900-1000373 0900-1000374 0900-1000375 0900-1000376 0900-1000377 0900-1000378 0900-1000379 0900-1000381 0900-1000382 0900-1000383 0900-1000385 0900-1000387 0900-1000388 0900-1000389 0900-1000391 0900-1000392 0900-1000393


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

[
..oh vielen Dank für den Hinweis .. bei mir erfolgte auch gerade Anruf von dieser ominösen Nummer .. und ich werde nicht zurückrufen ..weil ich ja jetzt weiß, was sich dahinter verbirgt ..

schönes Wochenende von Lena aus Münster

ZS2N4A


----------



## gast hk (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hab ich auch bekommen allerdings mit 022129875012. alles dito, als der AB mir 0900-nr anbot habe ich aufgelegt. würdde allerdings auch gern wissen, wer so'n sch... macht und wie man denen in die suppe spucken kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



gast hk schrieb:


> würdde allerdings auch gern wissen, wer so'n sch... macht und wie man denen in die suppe spucken kann.


Lesen bildet, einfach mal den Thread lesen und die Links auf Antispam
das mit der in die Suppe spucken würde viele gerne wissen 
die  BNetzA hat jedenfalls einen sehr trockenen  Mund


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ganz so trocken ist er bei der Vizepräsidentin scheinbar nicht, wenn die Erfolge des Gewerbes gefeiert werden.

Nachdem die Maßnahmen der Behörde heute kaum spürbar sind, träumt die Vizepräsidentin davon, dass diese in 10 Jahren ganz verschwinden. Keine guten Aussichten.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/06/29/und-wieder-mal-abzocke-mit-0900-nummern/#more-612


> Besonders glücklich hat die Bundesnetzagentur in dem Fall bis dato ohnehin nicht agiert:
> Der Behörde lagen spätestens seit 6. Juni diverse Verbraucherbeschwerden über das spanische Unternehmen vor. Dennoch wurden der Costa Blanca de Informatica y Telekommunicaciones SL
> noch am 11. Juni weitere 0900-Nummern zugeteilt. Die Gründe dafür sind unklar,..


das ist noch sehr milde ausgedrückt, von agieren kann kaum die Rede  sein, eher von Tiefschlaf


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ..oh vielen Dank für den Hinweis ..


wenn die Hinweise hier dazu führen, dass die leute sich nicht unter rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de beschweren (unter Angabe von Namen&Anschrift), sollte3 man sich überlegen, diese Hinweise hier weiter zu veröffentlichen
:wall:


----------



## katzenjens (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,

alleine die Tatsache, dass die Regulierungsbehörde erst pfundweise einzelne Beschwerden unter nennung vollständiger Kontaktdaten eines jeden Betroffenen erhalten muss, bevor überhaupt etwas passieren kann, ist an sich schon unglaublich. 

Vermutlich haben die Betroffenen mehr Skrupel, ihre Daten bei der Regulierungsbehörde anzugeben als bei den "Geschäftsleuten" mit den versteckten Abos.

Ist es auch für eine Behörde zuviel verlangt, z.B. hier oder bei Antispam aktiv zu lesen und zu handeln? Vermutlich dürfen die es nicht einmal.

Eine tolle Konstellation, auf der einen Seite Nutzer von Kommunikationsnetzen, welche blauäugig sind wie frische schrumpelige Babys, auf der anderen Seite gewissenlose "Geschäftsleute". Dazu Gesetzgeber und Hüter, welche offensichtlich den moralbefreiten Gesellen "zuarbeiten".

Kotzbrockige Grüße,
Jens


----------



## katzenjens (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hmpf, kann nicht direkt editieren.

ersetze: "... mit den versteckten Abos" (andere Baustelle)
mit "... 0900er-Nepp"

Zuviel Adrenalin tut nie gut:scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Ist es auch für eine Behörde zuviel verlangt, z.B. hier oder bei Antispam aktiv zu lesen und zu handeln?


Nein, das ist es definitiv nicht. Faktisch passiert es aber offenbar nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hallo,

gbit da ein möglichkeit die software des anwählenden geräts zu löschen? oder das mit kostenlosen anrufen zu blockieren??


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> gbit da ein möglichkeit die software des anwählenden geräts zu löschen? oder das mit kostenlosen anrufen zu blockieren??



du hast etwas naive Vorstellungen von den (technischen) Dimensionen mit denen da gearbeitet wird


----------



## bettlihorn (30 Juni 2007)

*Neue 900er Nummer mit Gewinnversprechung*

Am 29.6. um 13:17 habe ich den Anruf bekommen, dass ich die Nr. 09001000373 anrufen soll, um meinen Gewinn von 3000 Euro zu bekommen.
Der Anruf kam von der Nummer 0049-221-298 750 12
Die 900´er Nummer gehört laut Bundesnetzagentur:

Athenia-Symi Ltd..
195 High Road Wood Green
N228HH London
GROSSBRITANNIEN
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Mon May 14 08:32:32 UTC+0200 2007

Falls jemand in Köln wohnt und rauskriegen kann, wem die 0221 Nummer gehört - die Info sollte hier auch noch stehen; ich hab sie nicht finden können.
Bei der Bundesnetzagentur habe ich sofort Beschwerde gestellt und hoffe auf baldige Abschaltung der Abzocker.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue 900er Nummer mit Gewinnversprechung*



bettlihorn schrieb:


> Der Anruf kam von der Nummer 0049-221-298 750 12
> Die 900´er Nummer gehört laut Bundesnetzagentur:
> 
> Athenia-Symi Ltd..
> ...


siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=197031#post197031

Der Director der Firma gehört offenbar zu einem Dienstleistungsunternehmen zur Firmenabwicklung, "Totengräber" genannt.
K*N* findet man in dem Beitrag über "IPL Plastik" 
http://www.westenholz.de/Aktuelles/Presse/W-V-07-03-2007-SuS-Mitgliederversammlung.pdf


> Am 20. Februar erhielt die gesamte Belegschaft die Kündigung per Einschreiben, unterschrieben
> von einem neu eingesetzten Geschäftsführer (K*N*). Denn IPL-Plastic ist inzwischen offenbar an die Berliner
> Firma »J******« verkauft worden. »Dubioses Gebahren« nennen das Ehemalige, die aus Angst vor
> Repressalien ihre Namen nicht nennen mögen.


Die IPL-Plastic hat mit dem Fall der Gewinnanrufe nichts zu tun.
s.a.
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/firmenbestattung


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

man kann gegen diese nummern vorgehen, indem man die zuständige verbraucherzentrale einschaltet, die erledigen das alles für uns. würd ich an eurer stelle auf jeden fall machen.
viele grüße simon


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

...dürfens vielleicht noch ein paar Blumen für den Hinweisgeber sein? Was glaubst du eigentlich, was so eine Verbraucherzentrale den ganzen Tag lang so macht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

heute wurde mit dieser nummer als Absender angerufen
004922129875012

Die wurde ja schon getestet, da hört man die Ansage

WEM GEHÖREN DIESE NUMMERN?

warum können die nicht gesperrt werden?
BNetzA?


----------



## katzenjens (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,

wenn es mit 0049 war, riecht es förmlich nach VoIP :wall: . D.h. die angezeigte Nummer ist Schall und Rauch und muss nicht zwangsläufig mit der abgehenden Telefonnummer übereinstimmen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

jo, bei mir ham sie es auch veruscht.... aber mit einem kleinen technischen Fehler:
die Rufnummer fängt mit 0049221 an  und endet wie oben beschrieben - und das geht dann garnicht.

Meine ISDN Software hat eine ganz andere Nummer angezeigt, eine Rufnummer in Frankfurt. Keine Ahnung wie die es geschafft haben, daß meine Teledat 150 dem analogen Telefon eine falsche Nummer vorgaukeln kann - das setzt normalerweise einen Vermittlungsrechner einer größeren Telefonanlage und nen 30-Kanal ISDN Anlagenanschluß vorraus, den es im Privathaushalt nicht gibt wo man den D-Kanal frei benutzen kann. 

Ich hab schon einige Gewinnanrufe gehabt - und interessanterweise meist von 0900 Nummern die auf ausländische Adressen registriert sind. Vielleicht soltle man mal die RegTP anzeigen weil die gegen ihre eigenen Vergaberichtlinien für Telefonnummern verstoßen haben. Eine "Ladungsfähige Adresse" liegt normalerweise nicht in Istanbul.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

p.s. meine ISDN Karte sagt es war die  069 172885 als Absender


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Man kann ja zurück rufen und sich dort die Ansage noch einmal anhören. Irgendwo muss der Anruf ja landen. Die BNetzA könnte das doch wohl machen oder anfordern.


> 069 172885


düüdüüdüüd, die rufnummer ist unvollständig


----------



## katzenjens (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Mal ins blaue geschossen...

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw44/s15233.html


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Wer beispielsweise FritzBox verwendet, kann diese Rufnummer und die dazugehörige 0900er-Nummer sperren, damit die wenigstens nicht weiternerven und keiner von dem Anschluss aus dort anrufen kann.


----------



## Immo (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wer beispielsweise FritzBox verwendet, kann diese Rufnummer und die dazugehörige 0900er-Nummer sperren, damit die wenigstens nicht weiternerven und keiner von dem Anschluss aus dort anrufen kann.


Du hast was nicht kapiert. Mit dem Sperren der Nummern kann man verhindern,
 dass die bespammte Nummer angerufen wird. Dazu braucht man keine Fritzbox, 
das kann man auch beim Provider einrichten.
Die *Spam/Lockanrufe* können  damit nicht verhindert werden, da sie über
*angeblich *normale Festnetznummern kommen

Das hat nichts mit Pinganrufen zu tun


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Neuerdings steckt ja die ominöse "Athena-Simi GmbH" hinter den Nummern. Sehr interessant finde ich folgende Beobachtung
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=116809&postcount=434

Demzufolge sind die Nummern der "Athena" auf zwei Netzbetreiber verteilt, es scheint da ein rechtes Durcheinander zu geben.

Die gestern genannte Nummer (09001000373)
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=116674&postcount=428

ist demnach im Netz der DTMS AG geschaltet.

einige andere Nummern der Firma auch, zwischendrin jedoch (nach wie vor) im Netz der "01039 Call by Call GmbH" in Frankfurt. Laut Aussage des Insolvenzverwalters der Firma *Global Telephone GmbH* und bei der Bundesnetzagentur als Ansprechpartner der Firma *01039 Call by Call GmbH* genannten Hamburger Anwalts P*K*, die mir in Kopie vorliegt, wurde 





> die Vorwahlnummer 01039 (...) übertragen und verkauft





> Insoweit ist der Unterzeichner bezüglich etwaiger "Machenschaften" *im Zusammenhang mit der hier in Frage stehenden Telefonnummer* nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner


(Hervorhebung aka)
Offenbar hat der gute Mann keinen Schimmer, worum es geht. Hat er jetzt nur die Vorwahl verkauft oder auch die Mehrwertnummern? Wenn die "01039 Call by Call GmbH" als *Netzbetreiber* genannt wird, was ist dann mit deren Netz passiert? Und kann jeder x-beliebeige Mensch etwa aus der Insolvenzmasse einer Firma sich einen Block Mehrqwertnummern kaufen ohne dass die BNetzA dies überprüfen müsste????


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Es wird langsam kurios...
Ich schrieb:


> Neuerdings steckt ja die ominöse "Athena-Simi GmbH" hinter den Nummern.
> (...) sind die Nummern der "Athena" auf zwei Netzbetreiber verteilt, es scheint da ein rechtes Durcheinander zu geben (...)
> Die gestern genannte Nummer (09001000373)
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=116674&postcount=428
> ...


Nun wurde aber berichtet, dass (trotz Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot) Rechnungsbeträge auf Telekomrechnungen landen - und zwar


> Verbot der Rechnungslegung 18.06.
> Anruf erfolgte am 20.06.
> Telekom-Re.-Datum vom 04.07.
> zur 01039 in der Rechnungsstellung:
> ...


In diesem Fall hat eine über 80jährige Frau die _09003101536 angerufen_

laut 08003301900 "01039 Call by Call GmbH" als Netzbetreiber
laut BNetzA ist das die reichlich seltsame spanische Firma
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=195587&highlight=09003101536#post195587

Die Verträge würden mich da ja schon interessieren. Ansprechpartner des Netzbetreibers ist laut Bundesnetzagentur der Hamburger Insolvenzverwalter, egal, ob er das will oder nicht. Den werde ich noch einmal kontaktieren.

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat langsam aber konsequent reagiert. Das ist eine durchschnittlich ausreichende Leistung. Gratulation. ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Neu: Pingspam über (dtms?)-01805 für (im Netz der dtms geschaltete) Athena-0900
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16452

und zwar offenbar sehr massiv...
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="01805938808"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
Der Firmenbestatter K*N* hat offenbar mehr vor... Er soll ja auch GF anderer einschlägig bekannter Firmen sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hi, 
heute bekam ich von der folgenden nummer einen anruf. 00494412291***
bin nicht rangegangen!! auch so eine nummer??


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Das ist die Nummer der Ambulanz von Prof. Gries.... in was weiß ich wo - bist du da in Behandlung oder so?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hi Reducal,

danke dafür!!!!! bin sehr vorsichtig!!
aber wieso zeigt dann das telefon 0049usw.
das hatte ich vorher nicht, wenn ich einen anruf von der nummer bekam.
habe vor ein paar wochen auch von 0049221usw. eine anruf erhalten.

ich bin bei denen in behandlung wegen einem lungentumor umd metastasen im gehirn. aber das gehört hier nicht ins forum.

wollte dir das aber eben berichten, weil du danach gefragt hast.

ich danke dir nochmals, habe schon die nummer angerufen.

hast du die sternchen in der nummer angeführt??


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...aber wieso zeigt dann das telefon 0049usw....


Ist halt sehr modern, deren Anlage oder der Provider und eine Telefonnummer in einem bestimmten Land wird i. d. R. immer nur verkürzt dargestellt. In Wirklichkeit geht jede Nummer so an: + oder 00 für die Einwahl, 49 für die Länderkennung (hier Deutschland), dann die Vorwahl (ohne 0) und die Rufnummer. Manche Provider kürzen aber die übertragene Nummer für ihre Kunden auf den sinnvollen Teil.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Habe heute aufgrund meiner Beschwerde des Rufnummernspam mit der Nummer 0900 3 101553 folgende Antwort der BNetzA erhalten:

Ihre Nachricht vom: 27.06.2007
Unser Zeichen: EB116106


Missbrauch von Rufnummern


Sehr geehrter Herr xx,

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0900 3 101553, die im Netz der Firma 01039 Call by Call GmbH, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt, geschaltet war, bereits am 03.07.07 abgeschaltet worden ist.

Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 24.06.07 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.

Bitte melden Sie sich, wenn nach dem o.a. Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung erscheinen sollten und schicken Sie uns eine Kopie der betreffenden Fernmelderechnung mit, aus der der Zeitpunkt des Anrufs und die Rufnummer erkennbar sind. 

Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer ist die Firma Costa Blanca de Informatica y Telekommunicaciones SL, Pda. El Planet 109, E-03590 Altea (Spanien).

Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

M. G.

mailto: dialer.postfach @ BNetzA.de

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de

fon 0291/9955-206

fax 01805/734870-9008


Bundesnetzagentur
Außenstelle Meschede
Postfach 11 51 
59851 Meschede

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Auch die Nummer 09001000373 ist inzwischen abgeschaltet, wie folgende Email der BNetzA bestätigt (poste sie hier, weil die Daten der Nummerninhaber anders sind als beim Vorposting):

Ihre Nachricht vom: 10.07.2007
Unser Zeichen: EB117623


Missbrauch von Rufnummern


Sehr geehrter Herr xx,

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0900 1 000 373, die im Netz der Firma dtms GmbH, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz, geschaltet war, bereits am 11.07.07 abgeschaltet worden ist.

Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 27.06.07 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.

Bitte melden Sie sich, wenn nach dem o.a. Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung erscheinen sollten und schicken Sie uns eine Kopie der betreffenden Fernmelderechnung mit, aus der der Zeitpunkt des Anrufs und die Rufnummer erkennbar sind.

Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer ist die Firma Athenia-Symi Ltd. 195 High Road Wood Green, N228HH London  (GB). Empfangsbevollmächtigter in Deutschland ist die Firma CS Communikation Services GmbH, Kurfürstenstrasse 79, 10787 Berlin.

Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

M. G.

mailto: dialer.postfach @ BNetzA.de

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de

fon 0291/9955-206

fax 01805/734870-9008



Bundesnetzagentur
Außenstelle Meschede
Postfach 11 51 

59851 Meschede


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



> *** GmbH
> c/o *Juricon* GmbH. Adresse:. *Kurfürstenstrasse 79*. DE 10787 Berlin


soso
mit gleicher Postleitzahl findet sich eine CC Communikation Services, eine CS finde ich nicht.
(in der Kurfürstenstrasse 75)
In Karlstein bei Seligenstadt (lach) gibt es eine CS Communication Services.
Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Neu: Pingspam über (dtms?)-01805 für (im Netz der dtms geschaltete) Athena-0900
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16452
> 
> und zwar offenbar sehr massiv...
> ...


Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, nach dem Inhaber der Nummer zu fragen. Aber das brauche ich ja hier nicht veröffentlichen. Wer's wissen will, kann ja auch die Frau S*M* fragen, solange sie noch unter qm(at)dtms.de erreichbar ist


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wer's wissen will, kann ja auch die Frau S*M* fragen, solange sie noch unter qm(at)dtms.de erreichbar ist


Frau S*M* fragen nützt nichts, weil man dann offenbar mal wieder eine *falsche Auskunft* erhält. *Nicht zum ersten Mal!
Qualitätsmanagement stände der Abteilung "Qualitätsmanagement" gut!!!
Die Firma heisst nämlich nicht TELMAR GmbH, wie offenbar von dtms fälschlich behauptet, sondern TELEMAR GmbH.
* - der Geschäftsführer ist 80 Jahre alt.
_Völlig korrekte_ Angaben von dtms haben einen gewissen Sammlerwert.
www.telem**-gmbh.de
Ob der Geschäftsführer G*th* S* aus Freiberg identisch ist mit Herrn G*t* S* aus Freiberg, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.[edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich habe die FritzBox nun so gepolt, dass unbekannte Anrufer direkt auf den Festnetzanschluss der Bundesnetzag. in Bonn auf die 14-0 geleitet werden. Mich ruft sonst niemand an, der d der die Nummer ausblendet. Sollen die sich doch mit denen 'rumschlagen. Schliesslich sollte es ja im eigenen Interesse der Agentur liegen, nicht belästigt zu werden.

In diesem Fall: schütze dich, liebe Agentur!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

neues vom "nicht zuständigen" Ansprechpartner der Firma *01039 Call By Call GmbH*, die nach Angaben Betroffener bei Telefonrechnungen für die von der Bundesnetzagentur mit einem Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot belegten 0900er auftaucht und laut Telekom Netzbetreiber bei einem bedeutenden Teil  der missbrauchten Nummern ist.

1. Laut BNetzA ist er immer noch (demnach wohl sehr wohl zuständiger) Ansprechpartner 
(würdet ihr bei Reg-Nr. 05/346 das "05" ebenfalls als Jahreszahl interpretieren?) (aktualisiert am 6.7.07)

2. Laut Welt online vom 20.7.07 taucht er aktuell in einem wesentlich ernsteren Zusammenhang auf: Stichwort *Göttinger Gruppe (s.a. hier)
*


> Viele Sparer haben daher im Laufe der letzten Jahre aufgehört, ihre monatlichen Beiträge an die Göttinger Gruppe zu zahlen. Ihnen drohen nun nicht nur Nachforderungen vom Finanzamt, sondern auch vom Insolvenzverwalter der Securenta, dem Hamburger Notar P*K*.
> Nach Angaben von Anwalt M* wird K* ausstehende Beiträge einfordern, die entsprechenden Schreiben dürften die Sparer demnächst erreichen. Der Insolvenzverwalter war für eine Stellungnahme nicht zu erreichen. „Die Anleger haben aber durchaus Chancen, sich dagegen zu wehren“, meint M*.


Die Klärung der Frage, was das eine mit dem anderen verbindet, wäre Anlass für tiefere philosophische Erörterungen, die ich hier nicht anstellen möchte. Erwähnt sei es eher zur Erklärung seines Desinteresses: Wichtigere Dinge?
(Wobei ich es schon spannend finde, dass jetzt der Insolvenzverwalter der GG mit Forderungen auftaucht... aber ok, das ist _hier_ off topic --> siehe hier)


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> es ist nun also auch auf folgende Nummern zu achten/warten
> ...0900-1000375


Kam soeben rein, Beschwerde an BNetzA ist raus.

Wuschel


----------



## dieter_w (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> es ist nun also auch auf folgende Nummern zu achten/warten
> ...   0900-1000375   ...



Heute, 14:20 war's so weit, Beschwerde an BNA ist schon 'raus.

Dieter


----------



## sascha (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/07/22/trauer-um-die-09001000375/


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Dafür dem Autor 100 Punkte


> Von Trauerbekundungen am Grab wird gebeten abzusehen. Stattdessen wird um Hirnspenden für den Gesetzgeber gebeten - in der Hoffnung, dass der die Vergabe von 0900-Nummern an ausländische Briefkastenfirmen endlich unterbindet.


Was verbindet übrigens den Katharina-Film, den meine Frau eben kuckt mit einigen der 0900er?
*Beides präsentiert von 01039 * Danke auch.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Heute auch die 09001000376 aktiv.
Inhaber laut Netzagentur

Athenia-Symi Ltd.

195 High Road Wood Green
N228HH London

GROSSBRITANNIEN


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Mon May 14 08:32:32 UTC+0200 2007


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

spitzen Forum, habe die mich erreichte Nr. 09003101554 gegoogelt und schwupps war ich kein Gewinner von einem Geld- oder Sachpreis mehr...


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Anrufbeantworter allein zuhaus.

Ich bin reich dank 09001000377 ab 13:19 Uhr.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Danke, Sascha, für die Meldung. Vielleicht hast Du ja den richtigen Verteiler, virelleicht sogar einen, der nachfragen möchte, ob der spanische Geschäftsführer _zufällig_ den Vertriebschef eines großen deutschen Mehrwertunternehmens kennt. Du weisst schon... Die Chaostheorie und ihre seltsamen Blüten.
> Presseanfragen an aka-aka c/o cb
> 
> P.S.: Grade drüben gelesen: Man hat die Nummern gewechselt und eine neue Firma taucht auf. Deren GF ist auch GF der "Netzwelt Plus". Also Heppenheim mal wieder?
> ...



Dank Aka-Aka habe ich diesen Forumbeitrag entdeckt, bevor ich zurückgerufen habe. Bei mir war es diesmal die Nr. 0900-1000377. Die sind also noch immer aktiv! Und ich rufe nicht zurück...

Danke den fleißigen Nummern-Sammlern!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

amSARa





Unregistriert schrieb:


> spitzen Forum, habe die mich erreichte Nr. 09003101554 gegoogelt und schwupps war ich kein Gewinner von einem Geld- oder Sachpreis mehr...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Übrigens hat die BNetzA am 11.07.2007 wieder mal 20 Stück 0900-er Nummern an die ominöse 

COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL
Pda. El Planet 109
03590 Altea
SPANIEN 
zugeteilt.

The same old story: Eine Abzocknummer wird gesperrt, 20 neue werden zugeteilt.

Die Nummern:
0900-3334452 0900-3334456 0900-3334458 0900-3338765
0900-3387652 0900-3387659 0900-3543267 0900-3784982
0900-3913589 0900-5288660 0900-5298468 0900-5398462
0900-5488461 0900-5488468 0900-5488763 0900-5578661
0900-5784981 0900-5789345 0900-5897763


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> The same old story: Eine Abzocknummer wird gesperrt, 20 neue werden zugeteilt.





> *Referentenentwurf einer Telekommunikations-Nummerierungsverordnung vom 11.5.2005*
> TNV-Entwurf
> § 5 - Besondere Ablehnungsgründe
> Nr. 2
> ...





> Stellungnahme des BITKOM zum TNV-Entwurf – 15. Juni 2005
> Zu § 5 (Besondere Ablehnungsgründe)
> Laut Begründung soll die Aufzählung der Ablehnungsgründe nicht abschließend sein. *Dies räumt der RegTP einen zu weiten Ermessensspielraum ein und gefährdet die Rechtssicherheit und -klarheit.
> *
> Nach Absatz 2 kann die RegTP die Zuteilung ablehnen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und Zuteilungsbedingungen sicherzustellen. Der Verordnungstext [sollte] klarstellen, *daß bereits ein Fehlverhalten vorliegen muß und die RegTP nicht präventiv tätig werden darf.*


Lobby-BITKOM schlägt Verbraucherschutz?
Danke, federico (zitiert via BC)

Das Nummernverbot für unzuverlässige Anbieter soll ja, wie man mir mal erklärte, gar nicht so viel bringen. Man würde dann seitens der schwarzen Schafe halt eine neue Firma ins Feld schicken. Kostet beim Anbieter ihrer Wahl keinen_ Berg Silber_, sondern nicht viel mehr als eine neue Nummer.


----------



## Gast (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hatte auch gerade so nen Anruf, hab mir das aber mal wenigstens bis zum Ende angehört & die Nummer für Recherchen aufgeschrieben & bin so hier gelandet.
1,99€/min. kostet der Rückruf haben die ganz am Ende gesagt.
Aber, jetzt mal im Ernst, gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen ist da schon ein verdammt gutes Mittel gegen.
Man ruft doch keine 0900-Nummern zurück!
Pfüüüh!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bei "Sie haben gewonnen"  geht bei vielen der Verstand auf "tilt" und die € Zeichen vor den Augen 
vernebeln völlig  die Binsenweisheit, dass niemand 
was zu verschenken hat


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: 09003994058 - Neue Abzocke?!*

88PRWMhallo,

ich habe heute auch einen anruf von der nummer 004922129875012 auf meinem handy gehabt. zufällig habe ich diese nummer bei google einegeben und bin direkt auf dieses forum aufmerksam geweorden. vielen dank, dann weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid. bei mir hat es nämlich auch nur einmal geklingelt und ich hätte beinahe zurückgerufen....

maren aus münster


----------



## Catman (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

...und noch ein Anruf am 30.07.07 um 12:23 von:
0900 1000 379, und das heute schon zum zweiten Mal, ES NERVT!

Gruß Catman


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

....und die *Costa-Blanca-Schw****priester* machen grad so weiter:

*Anruf* auf Festnetz am 27.07.2007 um 08.41 Uhr von 0221-29875012 - beworben wurde 0900-3101553.

*Ping* auf Mobilfunkanschluss meiner Tochter am 30.07.2007 um 11.43 Uhr, anpingende Nummer lt. Display die 0221-29875012 - natürlich nicht zurückgerufen, da auf Mobilfunkanschluss keine Flat.

Meldungen an BNetzA sind per Fax raus, ebenso erneute Faxsendungen an HanseNet mit der Aufforderung, Auskunft über den Inhaber von 0221-29875012 zu erteilen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Auch ich habe heute, am 30.07.2007, einen Lockanruf bekommen. Habe eine Email an die Bundesnetzagentur [email protected] gesandt. Leider konnte ich die Nummer des Anrufers nicht feststellen. Anzurufende Nummer war 0900 1000379.

Habe eine Email an die Bundesnetzagentur [email protected] gesandt.  Glaube allerdings nicht, dass da etwas geändert wurde. 

Interessanterweise hatte ich 10 Minuten vorher einen Anruf eines "angeblichen" Telekom-Mitarbeiters, der mir einen neuen Telefonvertrag anbieten wollte. Komischer Zufall!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Wurde heute von der Nummer 022129875012 angerufen und habe auch "gewonnen". Unter der Nummer 09003101556 sollt angerufen werden.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hatte ich 10 Minuten vorher einen Anruf eines "angeblichen" Telekom-Mitarbeiters.....


Das dürfte tatsächlich Zufall gewesen sein. Die Costa-Blanca-Boys und die evtl. mit denen zusammenhängende Rhodos-Connection (Athenia-Symi Ltd.) lassen Wählmaschinen willkürlich auf gut Glück anrufen,,,,


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Auch ich habe gerade diesen Spamanruf erhalten.

Uhrzeit 17:45 auf Festnetz 089/87XXXXX
mit der bitte meinen Gewinn bis zu 3000 € einzulösen

Rückruf sollte auf 09001000379 erfolgen.

Beschwerde Mail ging sogleich an [email protected]

Gruß
Thommy


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Das Ärgerliche ist, dass wir hier wirklich nicht mehr machen können, als gebetsmühlenartig zu den Beschwerden bei der BNetzA aufzufordern. Ich bin jedem dankbar, der unter Angabe seines Namens&Anschrift eine solche Beschwerde verfasst.

Die Behörde gibt zwar dann *trotz vorliegender Beschwerden den Firmen neue Nummern*, damit das üble Geschäft weiter laufen kann, aber ohne Beschwerden würden nicht einmal die alten Nummern abgeschaltet werden. Es gäbe dann auch kein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot.

Ich finde diese Situation zum Kotzen und bitte alle Betroffenen dringend, auch eine kurze mail an ihren zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten zu schreiben mit der Frage, warum um alles in der Welt es nicht möglich sein soll, energischer dagegen vorzugehen.
Selbst wenn der einzelne Betroffene zufrieden ist, wenn er nicht zahlen muß, darf das nicht das alleinige Ziel sein.
Also: Schreibt unseren Ha-ha-Volksvertretern Eure Meinung.
Und fragt unseren Verbraucherschutzministeramtsbesetzer Seehofer, was ihm dazu einfällt.

www.abgeordnetenwatch.de


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Moin moin,

ich habe die Gewinnmitteilung bekommen, und zwar auf eine Nummer, die NIEMAND außer mein Netzbetreiber hat. Verschachert e-plus selbst auch Kundendaten/Nummern?

Gruß  heisel


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe die Gewinnmitteilung bekommen, und zwar auf eine Nummer, die NIEMAND außer mein Netzbetreiber hat. Verschachert e-plus selbst auch Kundendaten/Nummern?
> 
> Gruß  heisel


beschwere dich wie oben erwähnt unter Angabe von Namen/Anschrift bei der Behörde
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Die Nummern werden mutmasslich *zufällig* durchprobiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hab grad einen dieser Anrufe erhalten, ne komische Computerstimme sagte mir ich hätte 3000 Euro in Sach-/ Geldpreisen gewonnen und müsste nur die Nummer
 0900-1000379 wählen... Hab direkt mal nach der Nummer gegoogelt weils mir komisch vorkam, werd mal direkt meine Mitbewohner aufklären...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit deinem Namen, Anschrift und einem kleinen Dankeschön an die BNetzA, dass die denen trotz bekannter Missbrauchsfälle weitere Nummern gegeben hat. Wird durch unfähige Gesetzgeber Verbraucherschutz zur Verbraucherverarsche?


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hatte soeben auch diesen ominösen Anruf.
Habe umgehend Mitteilung an die Bundesnetzagentur gemacht.
Das scheint aber ein "Papiertiger" zu sein.
In einer hinreichend bekannten Betrugssache mit tausenden Beschwerden sehen sie auch keinen Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Gestern am 31.07.2007 gegen 20.48 Uhr kam von 022129875012 (Köln)ein lockanruf
tatsächlich verbürgt sich da hinter 09003/101556 mit der Adresse in Hamburg-Schwaben jedenfalls die Vorwahl.
Werde an B.Netzagentur berichten...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Nein, nein... Wenn, dann meinst Du *Harburg* in Schwaben, die haben aber 09090irgendwas.
Die angegebene Nummer gehört zu den früh registrierten Nummern der Costa Blanca.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich hatte heute um 13:17 uhr einen unbeantworteten anruf auf meinem handy.
da es eine festnetztnummer war (0221 - 29875013) rief ich dort an und eine "Freundliche" computerstimme teilte mir auch mit, dass ich gewonnen hätte. gleiche masche.
um meinen gewinn abzuholen, müsste ich nur die folgende nummer anrufen, klar, für 1,99 pro min. die nummer ist: 090 03-101557
bekannt, bekannt, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo alle zusammen,
bin beim googlen auf euch gestossen.
Hatte heut um 12.26 Uhr den Anruf.
Ich sollte auch die 09003101557 anrufen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Neue Nummern! In ihrer Großzügigkeit hat die Bundesnetzagentur, die ja *leider* bereits die ersten Nummern stoppen *musste* der armen spanischen Firma ein wenig unter die Arme gegriffen. 


> Die Nummern sind ganz frisch zugeteilt. Einen Kommentar erspare ich mir:
> Code:
> 0900-3101671 09003101671 ;COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA;Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL;Pda. El Planet 109;03590 Altea;SPANIEN;*Tue Jul 24 09:44:11 UTC+0200 2007*
> 0900-3101672 09003101672 ;COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA;Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL;Pda. El Planet 109;03590 Altea;SPANIEN;Tue Jul 24 09:44:11 UTC+0200 2007
> ...


Danke, Sirius!
Quelle:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=120009#post120009


			
				Ton schrieb:
			
		

> [edit]


----------



## katzenjens (6 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Nee, nich ?

Betreibt die Bundesagentur inzwischen Beihilfe zum Betrug? Anders kann man das doch wirklich nicht mehr sehen. Die haben alle Möglichkeiten, um den Spuk zu beenden, nutzen sie nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Betreibt die Bundesagentur inzwischen Beihilfe zum Betrug?


Mitstörerhaftung der BNetzA? imho eine spannende Frage...
Beihilfe zum Betrug: Dazu wäre nötig, dass Betrug vorliegt. Dies prüfen zu lassen gehört laut TKG §67 ebenfalls zu den *Pflichten* (nicht _Möglichkeiten_) der Behörde.
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__67.html


> 1) 1Die Bundesnetzagentur *kann* im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern sicherzustellen.
> 2Die Bundesnetzagentur* kann *die Betreiber von öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen und die Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten für die Öffentlichkeit verpflichten, Auskünfte zu personenbezogenen Daten wie Name und ladungsfähige Anschrift von Nummerninhabern und Nummernnutzern zu erteilen, die für den Vollzug dieses Gesetzes, auf Grund dieses Gesetzes ergangener Verordnungen sowie der erteilten Bedingungen erforderlich sind, soweit die Daten den Unternehmen bekannt sind; die Bundesnetzagentur *kann *insbesondere Auskünfte zu personenbezogenen Daten verlangen, die erforderlich sind für die einzelfallbezogene Überprüfung von Verpflichtungen, wenn der Bundesnetzagentur *eine Beschwerde vorliegt* _oder sie aus anderen Gründen eine Verletzung von Pflichten annimmt oder sie von sich aus Ermittlungen durchführt._ 3Andere Regelungen bleiben von der Auskunftspflicht nach Satz 2 unberührt.
> 4Insbesondere *kann* die Bundesnetzagentur bei Nichterfüllung von gesetzlichen oder behördlich auferlegten Verpflichtungen die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer entziehen.
> 5Sie *soll* ferner im Falle der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer Rufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen.
> ...





> Die haben alle Möglichkeiten, um den Spuk zu beenden, nutzen sie nicht.


Alle Möglichkeiten haben sie nicht, aber sie haben Möglichkeiten, sodass sich für die Öffentlichkeit die Frage stellt, warum sie diese nicht nützen. Man müsste sie das halt fragen als Öffentlichkeit.

siehe dazu auch
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=119716&postcount=532

in dem dort erwähnten Urteil des VG Köln stehen übrigens interessante Dinge
http://www.mehrwertdiensteundrecht....e-lockanrufe-0190-rufnummer-11-K-3734-04.html


> Die Telefonanrufe der Klägerin waren - wie ausgeführt - als Werbung anzusehen und erfolgten unter Verwendung von automatischen Anrufmaschinen ohne Einwilligung der Adressaten. ...
> *Die Voraussetzungen zum Einschreiten wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das UWG waren für die Regulierungsbehörde daher erfüllt. Um weitere Verstöße der Klägerin gegen das UWG unter Verwendung einer anderen Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zu verhindern, war auch die Untersagung künftiger Anrufe geboten.*


Wenn die BNetzA auf der einen Seite "gewohnheitsmäßig zögerlich" nach Eingang einer unbekannt hohen Mindestzahl an Beschwerden ihre "kann"-Bestimmung aus obigem § einsetzt, die Nummern sperrt und ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt und *gleichzeitig* denselben Leuten neue Nummern gibt, dann fallen mir für dieses Verhalten nur Begriffe wie "lächerlich", "schizophren", "absurd" usw. ein. Tut mir leid.

anderer Kriegsschauplatz:
Hansenet mauert übrigens auch, was die 0221 angeht
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=120025&postcount=557
Und das trotz BGH-Urteil:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48533

Ich assoziiere: frech, unverschämt, *mitstörend*


----------



## katzenjens (6 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,

arg viel "kann"-Vorschriften im TKG. Ich hasse Gesetze, die das Papier nicht wert sind, auf dem sie stehen. :wall:

Ok, wenns nicht Betrug ist, so ist es doch zumindest versuchter Betrug. Zumindest Menschen, welche gutgläubig sind, fallen sicherlich reihenweise drauf rein. Wieviel IQ muss man haben, damit es kein (versuchter) Betrug mehr ist ? Ich persönlich finde die Überrumpelungstaktik schon grenzwertig.

Immer wieder zu sagen, die Anrufer wären selbst schuld, reicht m.E. nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Immer wieder zu sagen, die Anrufer wären selbst schuld, reicht m.E. nicht.


Die immer wiederkehrende Frage ( auch bei den "Rateshows" ) ist schlicht,   inwieweit 
der Staat eine  Fürsorgepflicht und Verpflichtung auch denjenigen gegenüber sieht,
die nicht  zu den "Starken" gehören. Was dazu bisher  an (nicht)Reaktion zu sehen ist, ist schlicht 
nicht existent und jämmerlich. Ein Staat, der das Prädikat  Rechtsstaat verdient, 
darf nicht nur für die Starken dasein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Immer wieder zu sagen, die Anrufer wären selbst schuld, reicht m.E. nicht.


In dieser Sache gibt es sehr klare Assagen von Richtern (--> LG Hildesheim --> kuck hier)


> Für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit spielt es jedoch keine Rolle, ob die Getäuschten bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Täuschung hätten erkennen können, denn selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt (BGH NStZ 2003, 313, 314; BGHSt 34, 199, 201). Jede andere Betrachtung liefe auf eine dem Strafrecht fremde Bewertung eines auch sonst nicht tatbestandsausschließend wirkenden Mitverschuldens hinaus.


Das passt _in seiner dahinter liegenden Grundaussage_ ganz genau zu 





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ein Staat, der das Prädikat Rechtsstaat verdient, darf nicht nur für die Starken dasein.


Was erwartet einer, der einen solchen Gewinnanruf erhält, an Kosten für seinen Rückruf? Was ist da "allgemeine Lebenspraxis"? "1,99 Euro pro Minute" heisst es da. Ich vermute, dass keiner der Anrufenden weiß, wie viel Geld das letztlich werden.
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat in einem ähnlichen Fall (Anruf bei Stellenangeboten der Firma Laintel) gesagt "Jeder kann selbst bestimmen, wie lange er da anruft". Wenn jemand aber (hier wie bei Laintel) den Anruf *abbricht*, hat er das Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen - ganz ohne Gegenleistung. Was die BnetzA da faselt ist eine weltfremde Blubberei, um von ihrer Hilflosigkeit oder ihrer mangelnden Bereitschaft, engagiert dagegen vorzugehen, abzulenken. Stammtischgeschwätz auf Steuerzahlerkosten? Oder muß man gar so daherreden, weil es sonst noch übler stinken würde, wenn die BnetzA denen sogar *neue Nummern gibt???*
Auf die gut ins deutsche Mehrwertgeschäft eingebundenen "Geschäftsfreunde"(?) des spanischen GFs weise ich jetzt nicht noch einmal ausführlich hin...


----------



## Moppel34 (7 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ohje, Und ich dacht mein Mann und ich wären die einzigen Gewinner auf diesem Planeten!:-D 

Kaum ist mein Schatzi aus dem krankenhaus, 30.07.07, begann unser spass. Mindestens 2 mal am Tag bekam er anrufe, das er super was gewonnen hätte. Er möchte doch bitte einfach nur Lotto spielen! Er hätte "angeblich" eine option auf 1000 (eintausend) Lottoscheine gewonnen, die jeweils an zwei Ziehungen teilnehmen, zum absoluten Spottspreis von 9,99Euro *PRO SCHEIN*..
Was ich dann natürlich (freundlich wie die Pappnasen sind) in Raten zu 49,90Euro im Monat abbezahlen kann! *100%ige Gewinngarantie* Da aber zuviel Geld den Charakter verdirbt, haben wir auf unsere freundliche, charmante Art dankend abgelehnt!!! :scherzkeks: 

P.S. Leider waren es immer Unbekannte Teilnehmer im Telefondisplay, so das wir nicht wirklich wissen was wir dagegen machen können.


----------



## dvill (8 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Die Geschäfte laufen prächtig.

Die Behörde kündigt brav mit einer Woche Vorlauf die Abschaltung von verbrannten Rufnummern an. Da geht kein Cent verloren.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



dvill schrieb:


> Die Geschäfte laufen prächtig.


und  sie werden weiter prächtig laufen
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/08/12/sie-haben-gewonnen-und-zwar-ermittlungen/


> Sprich: Selbst wenn dubiose Unternehmen fortgesetzt und hartnäckig gegen die Zuteilungsregeln verstoßen und Verbraucher abzocken, können die Regulierer – nach eigenen Worten – nichts unternehmen.


----------



## dvill (13 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Die Regulierer sind eine weisungsgebundene Behörde mit geringem Aktionsradius. Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf her. Das Wirtschaftsministerium liebt die Lobby über alles. Trotzdem gibt es dies:


			
				[url=http://bundesrecht.juris.de/tkg_2004/__126.html]TKG §126[/url] schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 126 Untersagung*
> 
> (1) Stellt die Bundesnetzagentur fest, dass ein Unternehmen seine Verpflichtungen nach diesem Gesetz oder auf Grund dieses Gesetzes nicht erfüllt, fordert sie das Unternehmen zur Stellungnahme und Abhilfe auf. Sie setzt dem Unternehmen für die Abhilfe eine Frist.
> 
> ...


Weiterhin scheint es mir, dass für den Gewinn keinerlei Geschicklichkeit der Person benötigt wird, die Gewinner ist. Gewonnen hat, dessen Rufnummer im Wardialing gezogen wird. Nur Glück entscheidet.

Man sollte also prüfen, ob die Veranstalter die notwendige Glücksspiellizenz vorweisen können.


			
				[url=http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stgb/__284.html]StGB §284[/url] schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 284 Unerlaubte Veranstaltung eines Glücksspiels*
> 
> (1) Wer ohne behördliche Erlaubnis öffentlich ein Glücksspiel veranstaltet oder hält oder die Einrichtungen hierzu bereitstellt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Habe heute auf meine Beschwerde folgende Antwort erhalten. Etwas spöt (einen Monat nach meiner Beschwerde), aber es ist ja eine Behörde...



> Ihre Nachricht vom: 25.07.2007
> Unser Zeichen: EB119545
> 
> Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bitte mal kurz meinen Namen rausnehmen...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hab ich auch gerede erhalten:



> Ihre Nachricht vom: 31.07.2007
> 
> Unser Zeichen: EB119839
> Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> ...



Thommy


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo Leute!!!

mich hat heute 069..... angerufen, da ich auf Arbeit war, reagierte ich nicht auf diesen Anruf, sondern später,nach demm ich Zeit hatte rief  zurück, ohne zu wissen, dass die Nummer
"schräg" ist.. Es kam eine Ansage: "Schön, dass Sie uns noch erreicht haben, Sie haben gewonnen".. da habe ich gleich aufgelegt.
Das kuriose dabei war die Tatsache, dass, nach dem ich aufgelegt habe, ist die Nummer verschwunden??!!
Wie soll ich es bitte schön verstehen?
Und noch eine Frage (bin ziemlich unerfahren auf diesem Gebiet) -bekomme ich dafür, dass ich zurückgerufen habe, jetzt eine Rechnung??

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe,

Julia


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

welche Nummer hast du angerufen 069....oder 0900...?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Dringend per PN die Nummer mitteilen!!! (069***)
nicht hier schreiben, aber dringend mitteilen. Schau nach, falls möglich
vielleicht ist die Nummer doch noch gesopeichert (Wahlwiederholung?)
Ist mir sehr wichtig


----------



## webwatcher (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dringend per PN die Nummer mitteilen!!! (069***)


seit wann können Gäste PNs verschicken?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

:steinigung:
Na dann soll der/die Gast es den Admins mailen. Ich bräuchte die Frankfurter Nummer schon sehr dringend.


			
				Beatles schrieb:
			
		

> Half of what I say is meaningless, but I say it just to reach you, Julia


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

sorry, die Nummer ist einfach weg!!

PIN ändern? okay, das mache ich gleich.

und ich habedie 069...... SORRY,ichhabdiemir nicht gemerkt


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

es geht nicht um PIN sondern um PN (private Nachricht)
wie weg?
Dann schau, ob Du einen E(inzel)V(erbindungs)N(achweis) kriegst, da steht sie doch sicher drauf

bei wahlwiederholung ist nichts mehr?
Das gibt es nicht. Oder hast du versehentlich gelöscht? Wie schade... Schau, was sich machen lässt, bitte. Kosten fallen nur wie für normales Gespräch an, wenn Du eine Flatrate hast, zahlst Du wahrscheinlich 0,2ct/min, weil das sicher keine Telekomnummer war, sondern vermutlich eine Nummer der ******* in Frankfurt, die diese vermietet hat an ******
Ohne die Nummer sehe auch ich nur Sternchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich habe das Telefon vor mir liegen. Alle Nummern sind hier, außer der, die ich heute angerufen habe.
Die ist gleich,nach dem ich zurückgerufen habe, verschwunden!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

die bekomme ich spätestens am 3.August,sobald ich die hab,werde ich die Dir mitteilen.

Aber bitte, meine Frage war,ob die Nummer kostenpflichtig war??


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

sorry,September!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

okay, wo sollich die hinschicken, wenn ich die hab?
Gelöscht habe ich sicher nichts.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

So kostenpflichtig wie jede andere Frankfurter Nummer eben auch (siehe oben)
Wenn es jetzt eine Nummer außerhalb des Netzes der Telekom war, zuB, sagen wir mal, weil es in Frankfurt war, Tropolys, dann kostet es 0,2ct/min Aufschlag. Das gilt aber auch so für jede Nummer die Du anrufst, wwenn die eben nicht bei T-Com ist. 

Kann mir irgendjemand hier erklären, ob die Nummer verschwinden kann?????


> wo sollich die hinschicken


 wenn Du Dich hier nicht anmelden willst, wird das schwierig, aber das sehen wir dann im September. Vielleicht krieg ich die Nummer ja bis dahin anders raus.


----------



## JuliaJu (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,so hab mich registriert.

wie ich schon sagte, sobalt ich die Nummer hab,werde ich dieweiterleiten.
Oder sollich die einfachim Forum schreiben?

Julia


----------



## JuliaJu (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hmmm... meine tastatur spinnt total, dafür entschuldige ich mich.
hab grade meine Beiträge gelesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



JuliaJu schrieb:


> einfach im Forum schreiben?


nein


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Die Nummer hatte ich gestern auch auf dem Handy:

069 ********

Der Computer hat auch was von Gewinn gefaselt und ich sollte eine Nummer zurückrufen:

0900 31 01 671


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

melde dich bitte an und schick mir eine Private Nachricht!

ansonsten:

Beschwert Euch bitte unter Angabe des Sachverhalts, inkl. beworbener 0900-Nummer, Eurem Namen & Anschrift unter
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
Danke

zugeteilt am 24. Juli 2007 (8 Wochen *nach* Beginn der Beschwerden)


Klasse, Bundesnetzagentur! So trocknet man den Sumpf aus...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Selbe Masche , andere Nummer. Ich hatte heute einen Anruf von dieser Nummer: 030802085910. Eine Computerstimme beglückwünschte mich zu einem Gewinn , einlösbar wenn man 09003101678 anruft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anruf von dieser Nummer: 030802085910.


Gehört Hansenet. Aber Hansenet verrät nicht, wer das ist. Sitzt wohl bei Alice im Kleiderschrank, der böse Spammer.
Beschwerde an BNetzA, wie oben beschrieben und nach dem Inhaber der Nummer fragen (direkt: "Ich bitte die BnetzA, mir mitzuteilen, wem *Hansenet* die 030...... vergeben hat"). Das Ganze in kopie auch an hansenet schicken mit der Bitte, den Inhaber der Nummer bekannt zu geben. Wie vom BGH gefordert...
(Link find ich grade net)

BNetzA wird sagen "Datenschutz. Privatnummern sind besonders geschützt. Nur Ermitlungsbehörden erhalten auf richterlichen Beschluss Auskunft. Ist keine Premium-Nummern, bei der man einen "Vertrag" eingeht, wenn man diese Nummern anruft. Denn dann hat man einen Auskunftsanspruch."

Hat der BGH dies sagen wollen???

Ach wenn das doch nur Betrug wäre, dann wäre der richterliche Beschluss wohl längst da...


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nur Ermitlungsbehörden erhalten auf richterlichen Beschluss Auskunft.


Nein, das stimmt nicht. Wenn eine Anzeige vorliegt, steht jedem Strafverfolger der Zugang zur Datenbank der BNetzA nach § 112 TKG zur Verfügung, die von den einzelnen Providern mit den Kundendaten gefüttert werden müssen! Steht keine Auskunft zur Verfügung, hat der entsprechende Provider auf Anfrage manuell aus seinem eigenen Datenbestand zu antworten. Telefonnummern und deren Inhaber unterliegen den sind - richterliche Beschlüsse werden nur bei Verbindungsdaten erhoben, das aber auch nicht immer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Das sagt die BNetza *[Edit: Richtigstellung! Das beruht auf einem Missverständnis meinerseits. Das sagt NICHT die Bundesnetzagentur! Sorry]*, mich interessiert, wie das mit dem BGH-Urteil ist, ich erinnere mich da an "Auskunftsanspruch bei Spamanrufen". Und für eine 0900er pingend werben *ist* Spam. Mindestens.
 Müsste nicht die BNetzA auch aus Wettbewerbsgründen einschreiten?


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> "Auskunftsanspruch bei Spamanrufen"


Ggü. dem Provider, nicht aber ggü. der BNetzA (vermute ich mal). Der Provider sol zwar Auskunft erteilen, tut es aber nicht - was will man dagegen tun, wenn es an dieser Stelle keine Sanktionen gegen den Provider gibt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ja dann hat hansenet Auskunftspflicht. Die scheren sich aber einen Dreck drum.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

bei mir kam auch heute an Anruf auf dem Handy, ich sollte die Berliner Nummer 030 8020 85921 anrufen, und dann die 1.99€ Abzocker Nummer 0900 - 3101689

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: Tue Jul 24 09:44:11 UTC+0200 2007


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 030 8020 85921 anrufen, ... 0900 - 3101689


 Angerufene bitte dies tun:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=202468#post202468


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich habe heute morgen einen anruf mit der nummer 030802085920 bekommen mit dem gleichen inhalt und dies an die bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. weiß schon jemand, wer sich dahinter verbirgt?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Moinsen an alle-hatte grade eine Anruf von der Nummer +4930802085920-Hab dann auch schön Brav zurückgerufen-Öhnlich wie bei allen "Sie ahben gewonnen..Jaaaa sie haaaben gewonnen..ein Sach oder Geldwert von 3000 € gewonne sie müssen nur jetzt nur noch diese nummer anrufen ..."usw ihr kennt das Spiel...
Die Nummer lautet 0900 3101688...ist denke ich mal auch so ne Locknummer...also finger weg von den Wähltatsten...

cheerz


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo an Alle,
habe heute um 12:53 Uhr von 030802085920 auch einen Anruf bekommen von wegen Gewinn bis 3000 Euro und so.
Bräuchte nur die 0900 3 101 688 anzurufen um meinen Gewinn zu bekommen.
Habe gleich mal gegoogelt und bin hier gelandet.
Schade - hätte die Kohle gebrauchen können.
JerryLee


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Schein kann (will) keiner den Spam-Sumpf trocken legen. Die +4930802085910
pingt immer noch. Zuletzt bei mir am 25.08.07


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe*

Toll, ich hatte gerade auch ein kurzes Anklingeln auf dem Handy mit 030-802085920. Ich habe die Nummer aber ERST gegoogelt, und bin hier gelandet...... Danke für eure Tipps, ich rufe bei dem Quatsch gar nicht erst an. Ärgerlich. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Nur Beschwerden an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen/Adresse können helfen, wenisgtens die Wattestäbchenarmee der BNetzA ins Feld zu schicken. Wenig, aber mehr als nichts, selbst wenn die BNetzA nur wenig mehr als nichts unternimmt.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ähm,hab gerade (vor ca 1h) von den nr auch anruf erhalten...ergo bin ich auf der seite gelandet..

ich frag mich, woher der meine nummer hat? 
oder probiert der spammer wahllos alle nummern durch ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ähm,hab gerade (vor ca 1h) von den nr auch anruf erhalten...ergo bin ich auf der seite gelandet..
> 
> ich frag mich, woher der meine nummer hat?
> oder probiert der spammer wahllos alle nummern durch ?


Der Kunde der Kölner Firma A*** probiert mit deren Nummer mutmasslich wahllos Nummern durch, ja.
Bitte den Vorgang unter Angabe von namen/Adresse an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de melden
Danke


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich frag mich, woher der meine nummer hat?
> oder probiert der spammer wahllos alle nummern durch ?


Wahllos  wohl eher nicht, Telefonnummern-CDs sind preiswert ..
Hab  noch nie so einen Anruf erhalten, vielleicht weil ich seit Anfang an nie 
im Telefonverzeichnis  gestanden habe


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich habe heute einen Anruf von 069-656068*** auf meinem Handy erhalten (einmal klingeln und dann wieder aufgelegt). Auch ich habe gewonnen und soll die 0900er Nummer anrufen.


----------



## salato (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ja dann hat hansenet Auskunftspflicht. Die scheren sich aber einen Dreck drum.



@Aka-Aka: Woher hast du die Info dass diese Nr Hansenet gehört?


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

...Frage ich mich übrigens auch, da zumindest die Nummern mit der Berliner Vorwahl keine Nummern von Alice sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass meine Informationen nicht passen. Ich suche gerade die entsprechende Info bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Bis dahin muß ich darum bitten, im Geiste "meines Wissens" zu ergänzen. Wer abweichende Informationen hat, möge mich korrigieren.


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> "HanseNet";"*030*";"Berlin";*80208*;10.11.05 00:00:00;1.12.05 00:00:00;;"D019"


030*80208*5910.

ich habe das so interpretiert, dass der RNB-Block 80208xxxx der Hansenet gehört, was auch

"Rufnummer: 030-802085910 
Land: Deutschland  
Netz: Berlin  
Vorwahl: 030 
RN-Block: 80208 
Betreiber: HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH
Überseering 33 a
22297 Hamburg 
Zuteilung: 10.11.2005 00:00:00 
"

bestätigt.

siehe
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/Verzeichnisse/zugeteilte_Rufnummernbloecke_1gl.html


----------



## salato (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hm, scheinbar berücksichtigt die Liste nicht die Abwanderung bzw. Portierung einzelner Nummern aus dem Block zu anderen Anbietern. 
Ich bin drüber gestolpert weil es bei Hansenet generell unmöglich ist, SMS über Festnetz zu verschicken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Das ist möglich, wäre aber dann (von Hansenet) zu beantworten. Ich selbst gelte laut BNetzA auch als Kunde der Deutschen Telekom 
Andererseits: Die Kölner Pingnummern gehörten ja, wie bereits bestätigt wurde, auch zu Hansenet. Was weiter damit passierte, weiß offenbar keiner so ganz genau. Möglicherweise hat der heilige Geist gepingt, dann sollten Betroffene sich eventuell an den Vatikan wenden, zur Bestätigung des Wunders.
Oder griechische Mythologie, passend zur Athena-Simi "Keiner hat mich angepingt und Niemand hat es gesehen"


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe heute einen Anruf von 069-656068*** auf meinem Handy erhalten (einmal klingeln und dann wieder aufgelegt). Auch ich habe gewonnen und soll die 0900er Nummer anrufen.



04140917


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 04140917



Habe auch vor ca 40 Minuten einen Anruf von der +4969656068*** erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Habe heute auf meinem Base Amschluß einen Anruf über die Nummer 004969656068*** oder Frankfurt 069-656068*** mit ähnlichem Wortlaut wie erwähnt, Zitat - hallo, trallala, Sie Glückspilz haben bis zu 3000€ gewonnen. Rufen Sie eben besagte Nummer 09003-10xyz etc für 1,99 Euro die Minute an. Übliches Spielchen. Danke für die Infos, hätte zwar sowieso dort nie angerufen aber man will ja doch gerne wissen was los ist. Moderne Taschendiebe also. Frechheit, die sollen sich trollen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bitte meldet das an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Ihr müsst dabei angeben:
Namen, Adresse, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs und soweit bekannt beworbene 0900

Bitte schreibt rein, es möge der Nummerninhaber (des Anrufers!)  bekannt gegeben werden. Die Anfrage nach dem Nutzer und Inhaber der Nummer *zum Zeitpunkt des Anrufes* bitte an hansenet stellen info(at)hansenet.com
Sollten die nachfragen, wie ihr drauf kommt, hansenet zu fragen, dann sagt halt, "der Aka hat uns das angeschafft". Das entspricht dann ungefähr dem, was der von hansenet bekannt gegebene Verantwortliche sagen wird 

Solltet Ihr eine Antwort kriegen wie 

"Der Anschlußinhaber der Rufnummern
0221-2987-5010, ..11, ..12, ..13 konnte folgender Firma

***AG
***
Frankfurt
zugeordnet werden."

*dann fragt umgehend nach, was das bedeuten soll.* "Konnte der Firma zugeordnet werden"? Sind sie's nun oder nicht?

bitte dringend dieses Schreiben und alle Antworten postwenden an die BNetzA weiter leiten. Ncht mal die Bundesnetzagentur wird sich auf dieses Kölner Karnevalsspiel einlassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Habe heute auch solch einen Anruf bekommen von 069-656068***
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie die an meine Handynummer kommen, zumal ich nirgendwo verzeichnet bin ?!?!????


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

030802085920, jep jep, habs auch heut bekommen, danke füe die infos, aber im ernst, ein rat an alle, ruft einfach nie ne 0900 ter nummer an wenns nichts seriöses ist und nur wenn euer guthaben begrenzt ist, wegen überhöter preise


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...nur wenn euer guthaben begrenzt ist, wegen überhöter preise


Hmm. [Ironie]Angenommen, diese Firmen bieten tatsächlich (wertlose?) Preise an, die unter notarieller Aufsicht vergeben werden. Dann musst Du Dir schon die ganze Ansage anhören... Sonst verschenkst Du ja Deine Chance auf den Gewinn. [/Ironie] (würden sie keine Gewinne ausgeben, wäre es ja illegal)

Nur wenn Du Geld verschenken willst, macht das mit dem begrenzten Guthaben Sinn. Denn ein Anruf bei denen, der nach 10 Minuten abbricht und nicht zum Gewinncode führt, schenkt denen 20 Euro. Schenk die lieber mal mir.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich hatte heute auch einen solchen lockanruf, und bin dank euch nicht darauf reingefallen. Hier die Nummer nochmal zur Warnung: 09003101682.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

 den hatte ich auch gerade, mit gleicher nummer. danke für die infos


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich habe auch heut eine anruf bekommen von   "+4930802085914" 
und ich sollte "0900 3101682" anrufen, klang aber sehr komich, dass wegen habe ich nich angerufen.

Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

würden alle Leute hier landen und nur noch "ich auch" schreien und sich nicht mehr bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden, müsste man vernünftigerweise den Thread hier sofort schliessen.

Ergo: Bitte kurze Beschwerdemail schreiben!
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=202816#post202816
Nur hier zu melden bringt nichts.


Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich auch^^

5.9.2007 18:45 von 030802085914 angepingt und dort fuer 09003101682 geworben...

Beschwerde an die Bundespost aeh Netzagentur geschickt... aber wenig Hoffnung, dass dies etwas aendert.

Kann man sich nicht bei Hansenet beschweren (falls die Nummer wirklich von denen ist), in Alice Kleingedrucktem (AGBs) steht doch sicherlich was von Zweckentfremdung von privaten Anschluessen ist Kuendigungsgrund, oder? Die muessten ja ein Interesse daran haben solche Leute loszuwerden, is ja nich gerade gut fuers Image...

Gruesse, Ferdinand


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

AGB von Alice: http://www.alice-dsl.de/kundencenter/export/de/residential/agb.html



> "4.2 Besondere Pflichten Telefonanschluss
> 4.2.1 Der Kunde wird den Telefonanschluss nicht missbräuchlich
> nutzen, insbesondere keine Anrufe tätigen, durch die Dritte bedroht
> oder belästigt werden.
> ...





email hansenet: [email protected]

Gruesse, Ferdinand


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Na klar bei Hansenet nachfragen... und zwar *wer der Inhaber/Nutzer der Nummer war zum Zeitpunkt der Spamanrufe*

On Hansenet sich dann des Kundens entledigt zur Minimierung der Rufschädigung - das interessiert mich eher weniger. Sich neue Nummern zu beschaffen, ist eh nicht das Problem für "die". Wundert mich ohnehin, dass die nicht längst via VOIP aus Spanien anklingeln.

zu "ich auch":


> Beschwerde an die Bundespost aeh Netzagentur geschickt... aber wenig Hoffnung, dass dies etwas aendert.


 Jedenfalls ist es Bedingung für Rechnungslegungsverbot, dass Beschwerden kommen. Danke dafür. Unaufgefordert arbeitet man dort höchstens an Beschönigungen.

--

jetzt spammen die Hansenetkunden über München
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=123633&postcount=609


----------



## Kucky (7 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Am 05.09.2007 um 20:56 Uhr habe ich ebenfalls einen dieser Anrufe erhalten
erste Anruf kam von einer Berlinernummer  030..... (dieser habe ich aber dummerweise gelöscht) mit dem Hinweis die folgende Nummer anzurufen *09003101682*. 
Bei der Berlinerfestnetz nummer  sollte der Anruf 1,99 €/Min kosten. Leider habe ich diese andere Nummer gewählt Anrufkosten 2,99 €/Min.

Bin in die Falle getappt:wall: !

MFG
Kucky


----------



## jupp11 (7 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Kucky schrieb:


> Bin in die Falle getappt:wall: !



voll


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Heute habe ich einen Ping-Anruf von der Nummer 069656068*** bekommen.
Ich habe nicht darauf reagiert und werde auch definitiv nicht zurückrufen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr was mit der Nummer anfangen bzw. hoffentlich finden andere Betroffene dieses Forum, als Warnung!


----------



## Der Jurist (7 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Kucky schrieb:


> Bin in die Falle getappt:wall: !


 :tröst: 
So ging es vielen hier, dass sie oder Angehörige erstmal reingefallen sind.  :tröst:


----------



## Sprengmeister (7 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Mich hats nun auch getroffen, wurde von:069656068*** angerufen und aufgefordert die 09003387659 zurückzurufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist zuständig für das Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot

Auskünfte über den Nuzer der Nummern erteilt auf energische Nachfrage Hansenet. Wenn diese Auskunft dann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) zunächst wenig bringt, ist das eine andere Sache - und um diese zu bewerten, da ist dann wieder die Bundesnetzagentur zuständig.

Beispiel: Die Kölner Nummern sind identifiziert, bisher meines Wissens noch keine Auskunft für Berliner, Frankfurter* und Münchner Nummern. Wobei man bei den Frankfurter Nummern als hier Mitlesender eh schon ahnt, was die Anfrage ergeben wird.

@mods: Sollte es aus taktischen Gründen unerwünscht sein, hier zu schreiben, dass es Informationen gibt, dann bitte löschen. Ansonsten bitte ich darum, weiterhin die Betroffenen zur Anfrage an hansenet weiter verweisen zu dürfen.

Also, Spengmeister:
"069656068*** "

bitte unter Angabe der vollständigen Nummer Anfrage an info(at)hansenet.com - frage nach dem Inhaber der Numer zum Zeitpunkt des Anrufs. Und falls D keine Antwort kriegst, wende Dich an die Rechtsabteilung von hansenet. Die geben definitiv Auskunft.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich wurde auf mein handy mit der nummer 030802085914 angeklingeld


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,
hatte heute um ca. 19:00 Uhr auch je einen Anruf auf mein Handy und Festnetzanschluss erhalten.
030802085922 zurückrufen soll man die 09003101690 für 1,99€ pro Minute.
030802085919 zurückrufen soll man die 09003101687 für 1,99€ pro Minute.

Der Preis stimmt aber nicht, wenn man anruft wird ein Preis von 2,99€ pro Minute genannt. Nach der Preisansage kommt sofort der Signalton.

lg tommes


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Und noch ein "Opfer". +4930802085915 hat mich gerade (Samsatg 7:55 UHR!!!) aus dem Bett geklingelt. HASS!!!

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und noch ein "Opfer". +4930802085915 hat mich gerade (Samsatg 7:55 UHR!!!) aus dem Bett geklingelt. HASS!!!
> 
> Grüße




Dann sollste bestimmt die 09003101683 zurück rufen ?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ein glück hab ich hier vorher nachgeschaut sonst hätte ich da auch noch angerufen, die haben nämlich auch bei mir angeklingelt, die Bastarde,
danke leute......


mfg chris


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> :steinigung:
> Na dann soll der/die Gast es den Admins mailen. Ich bräuchte die Frankfurter Nummer schon sehr dringend.



hallo die nummer lautet: 069-656068919,  na dann...


----------



## b. wilder (9 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo Geschädigte und Teilnehmer!

Meine Mutter hat mir: "030802085920 kennst Du die Nr. aus Berlin" hinterlassen und ich hab dann mal erst im Netz geschaut – machmal weiß man nicht wer's sein kann. Die Freunde aus Berlin, die Bank ...

Google zeigt bei dieser Nummer auf dieses Forum und es war wohl doch nicht meine Bank oder Versicherung etc. aus Berlin.

Danke für den Thread, hatte sowas schon Mal im letzten Jahr auf das Handy meiner Mutter und ich hab dann nach einem kleinen Fehler auch im Netz gesucht und was dazu gefunden. Einmal klingeln lassen, auflegen ... ach je, was es alles gibt.

Dann kann ich mich nun anderen Aufgaben widmen,
lieben Gruß!


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo die nummer lautet: 069-656068919,  na dann...


Rufnummer:    069-6560689**
Land:    Deutschland
Netz:    Frankfurt am Main
Vorwahl:    069
RN-Block:    65606
Betreiber:    HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH
Überseering 33 a
22297 Hamburg
Zuteilung:    29.11.2005 00:00:00


bitte unter info(at)hansenet.com nach dem Nutzer der Nummer zum Zeitpunkt des Anrufs fragen und darum bitten, zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, dass systematisch mit Hansenetnummern gespammt wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Danke für diesen Thread.
Habe gerade 10.09.2007 10:19 Uhr) einen Ping-Anruf von 069656068922 bekommen. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es ein- oder zweimal vibriert hat, aber war definitiv sehr fix.
Ich werde da definitiv nicht zurückrufen.

Tschö

Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Thread.
> Habe gerade 10.09.2007 10:19 Uhr) einen Ping-Anruf von 069656068922 bekommen. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es ein- oder zweimal vibriert hat, aber war definitiv sehr fix.
> Ich werde da definitiv nicht zurückrufen.
> 
> ...



was für ein zufall  auch ich wurde vorhin von obiger nummer angeklingelt! das ganze zwei minuten später, also lt. meinem handy um 10:21h.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bei mir kam ein Anruf von dieser Nummer um 10.12 Uhr an...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was für ein zufall  auch ich wurde vorhin von obiger nummer angeklingelt! das ganze zwei minuten später, also lt. meinem handy um 10:21h.


Ich hab schon ne Ticketnummer bei Alice ... #519704.


> Liebe Alice Kundin, lieber Alice Kunde,
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage zu unseren aktuellen Produktangeboten verzögert sich die Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage ein wenig. Unser Ziel ist es selbstverständlich, alle Anfragen schnellstmöglich zu beantworten.
> Innerhalb der nächsten sechs Tage wird sich einer unserer Mitarbeiter mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen. Bis dahin bitten wir Sie um etwas Geduld.
> ...


Mal sehen, ob die binnen 6 Tagen was reissen - und ob überhaupt - ich bin ja kein Alice-Kunde


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2007)

Neue Nummer am 10.09.2007, 11:12 Uhr: +4969656068922 für die 09003101677


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hab ich heut auch bekommen: 069/656068922!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab ich heut auch bekommen: 069/656068922!



ich gerade 15:15 von der selben, die wollten mich wohl nur anklingeln, hatte das hnady grad in der hand und bin rangegangen  gleich aufgelegt, aber wenigstens ham die jetz acuh mal was bezahlt 

sorry leute aber wer bei "sie haben gewonnen" irgendwo anruft muss bestraft werdenh


----------



## Frybeuter (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich bin auch daei !!1

angerufen wurde ich von der +4969/656068922 
vom büro zurückgerufen...

habe angeblich 3000€ dreitausend in  bar oder als sachpreis gewonnen !!! 

0900 - 3 - 101677   

Diensteanbieter:

COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA
Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL

Pda. El Planet 109
03590 Altea

SPANIEN


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Tue Jul 24 09:44:11 UTC+0200 2007


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich wurde soeben von der Rufnummer +4969/656068922 angeklingelt. 
War um 17:02 Uhr. Es hat ca. 2 Sekunden gebimmelt und vibriert. 

Bin zum Glück nicht rangegange. 
Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Auch mich hat man auf'm Handy angebimmelt! 
Von der Nummer: 

+4969656068922

am 10.09.07 um 17:57 Uhr.

Habe vom Festnetz aus zurückgerufen, Ansage vom Band:
"SCHÖN DAS WIR SIE NOCH ERREICHT HABEN ....  "
Dann hatte ich schon aufgelegt.

Danke an alle für dieses Forum.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Kann man die Anfrage an info(ät)hansenet ungefähr so formulieren? 

Was haltet Ihr davon??

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bitte erteilen Sie mir innerhalb von 14 Tagen, bis zum 24.09.2007 Auskunft über den Inhaber der folgenden Numer zum Zeitpunkt des Anrufes auf meinem Handy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hansenet kann nur Auskunft geben, wenn sie Auskunft geben können, insofern würde ich schreiben, dass die Nummer in einem RNB der Hansenet liegt und sie daher bitte den Rufnummerninhaber bekannt geben mögen _oder einen Ansprechpartner nennen mögen, bei dem man fragen kann_.
Es ist nicht einmal unter den mit solchen Fragen sehr erfahrenen Experten und Insidern hier ganz klar, wo es dazu nun welche Informationen gibt.
Insofern würde ich auch den Satz "Sollte ich von Ihnen keine Auskunft erhalten, werde ich mich an Ihre Rechtsabteilung wenden" weglassen und eher einen Hinweis auf den BGH einstreuen, der den Betroffenen von Spamanrufen mehr Rechte gegeben hat, die Urheber der Belästigung ausfindig zu machen.
Such Dir hier mal den namen heraus und schicke dann eine mail an Nachname(at)hansenet.com oder Vorname.Nachname(at)hansenet.com
http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2004/09/10/339251.html
Oder wie wäre es mit dem "Direktor für Regulierung"?
kostenloses Fax an 0800 412 0 412 ist auch möglich.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,

bei meinem Handy auch, +4969656068922, um 8:14 Uhr.

Gruss,
  ede


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Heute morgen um 11 Uhr rum habe ich einen Anruf in Abwesenheit auf meinem Handy gehabt, von der Nummer 030802085919 Gott sei Dank habe ich nicht reagiert und versucht per Internet erstmal rauszukriegen wer mich angerufen hat und bin hier gelandet... das war mein Glück.

Gruß, Naddl


----------



## 0Pfer (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

yeah hab gewonnen ...von wegen sollte die nummer: 09003101687 anrufen.
und wurde erstmals von der Berlinernummer +4930802085919 angeklingelt...
hab mir gedacht, vielleicht ein kumpel der irgendwo in berlin steckt, dann die überraschung^^ ...

kostet mich denn die +4930802085919 nummer? ausser der normalen festnetz gebühren?


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



0Pfer schrieb:


> kostet mich denn die +4930802085919 nummer? ausser der normalen festnetz gebühren?


das ist nur die Locknummer, teuer wird es erst  bei der 0900


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

naja erst mal eine rauchen gehen^^


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Also ist heute dann die berliner Nummer des 8020er blocks dran. Endziffer 85919 hats auch bei mir probiert aufm Handy, um 13:23. Mail an die BNetzA is schon raus.
Schweinerei sowas.

Und danke für dieses Forum  Das hat wieder ne Freiminute gespart


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*W: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Gut das es Suchmaschinen gibt...
gerade hat mich nämlich eine der Berliner Nummern angeklingelt
(919 zum Schluß)!
Hab Diese gleich in eine Suchmaschine eingegeben und kam dabei auch in dieses Forum!
Ist das jetzt die neue Masche? Anklingeln?
Was passiert wenn ich zurück rufe?

Danke für Antworten!
Dennis


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*W: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo Dennis,

bin gerade von der gleichen Nummer angerufen worden.

Hab dann auch über Google dieses Forum gefunden.

Ich denke, das Beste ist, diese Nummer einfach zu ignorieren und nicht zurückzurufen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*W: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> 
> bin gerade von der gleichen Nummer angerufen worden.
> 
> ...




Echt der Hammer sowas... hab mir gerade mal einige Beiträge durchgelesen!
Wenn ich die in die Finger bekomme 
Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich wurde heute auch um 14Uhr angerufen!
Nummer:030802085919
habe aber erst gar nicht zurückgerufen sondern die Nummer im I-net eingetippt.
gott sei dank


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich wurde mit der nummer +4930802085919 auf dem handy angeklingelt!!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Jepp ich auch!!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

auch ich wurde gerade von derselben nr. angerufen ]:-> und bin dann zum Glück über google hier gelandet


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also ist heute dann die berliner Nummer des 8020er blocks dran. Endziffer 85919 hats auch bei mir probiert aufm Handy, um 13:23. Mail an die BNetzA is schon raus.
> Schweinerei sowas.
> 
> Und danke für dieses Forum  Das hat wieder ne Freiminute gespart



Was und an wenn (Email) hast Du geschrieben? Wurde gerade auf meinem Diensthandy angerufen, logisch ruft man zurück. Habe aber gleich wieder aufgelegt. Hätte ja ein Kunde sein können - so eine sch...ße
gruß digger


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was und an wenn (Email) hast Du geschrieben?


rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de - steht schon ein paar mal hier. Namen&Adresse angeben


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

mich hat auch die 030802085919 auf handy angeklingelt... doch glücklicherweise oder auch leider gibt es schon mehrerer solcher fälle, wo die o.g. nummer angeklingelt hat. solche leute sollte man gleich einkarren!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

arrrrrrrrggggggggg ich depp habe diese seite zu spät entdeckt....habe Anruf von 030802085919 um 18:52 erhalten . mein Handy war aber aus , als ich es eben wieder angemacht habe bekam ich eine sms das der Teilnehmer versucht hat mich anzurufen. ich habe bevor ich diese Seite gesehen habe natürlich zurück gerufen weil ich dachte es ist was wichtiges. shit....


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Also ich habe O2 und komme aus Dinslaken


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe natürlich zurück gerufen weil ich dachte es ist was wichtiges. shit....


Nu reg dich mal ab, der Rückruf kostet nicht viel, erst die 0900 kostet  richtig 
und die wirst du doch wohl hoffentlich nicht angerufen haben


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

nein ich habe die 0308020.... zurück gerufen......


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich habe auch gleich wieder aufgelegt als ich die bandansage gehört habe von wegen schön das wir sie doch noch erreicht haben gewinn bis zu 3000€geld oder sachpreise bla bla bla ...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

mich hat am 11.9.07 um 20.50 uhr diese nummer angerufen: 030802085919 ich habe zurückgerufen und sofort aufgelegt,da es eine bandansage war. Der Spaß hat mich 0,40 euro gekostet wollte euch nur warnen


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

[Ironie]Kommst Du aus dem Großraum Osnabrück? Dann mach doch eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug, Schadenssumme: 40 cts. Vielleicht rückt hansenet ja dann die Nummerninhaber raus.[/Ironie]
sonst: Beschwerde an BNetzA, wie beschrieben. Anfrage an Hansenet, wie beschrieben. Da Dir ein Schaden entstanden ist, hast Du ja doppelt Anspruch auf hansenet-Infos (falls zuständig)


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich wurde auf mein handy mit der nummer 030802085914 angeklingeld


ich bin ein fast opfer geworden und ruf eigentlich fast immer zurück wenn mich einer anklingelt! diesmal zum glück nicht. traurig, alles wird in deutschland verboten, aber sachen die fast genauso wichtig sind und uns alle in schulden bringt, das ist okay??? armes deutschland


----------



## le maître (11 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich bin gerade zufällig auf dieses forum gestoßen, da ich gestern von der nr. 069656068922 angerufen worden bin und nun, um rauszufinden, wer das war die nr. bei google eingegeben hab. tja jetzt bin ich hier gelandet und hab rausgefunden, dass ja mehrere gestern von dieser nr. angerufen wurden...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo, habe am Samstag mal die Rufnummern der Hansenet angerufen, um festzustellen welche Rufnummern man zurückrufen soll.

03080208 5910 = 09003101678  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5911 = 09003101679  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5912 = 09003101680  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5913 = 09003101681  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5914 = 09003101682  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5915 = 09003101683  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5916 = 09003101684  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5917 = 09003101685  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5918 = 09003101686  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5919 = 09003101687  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5920 = 09003101688  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5921 = 09003101689  für 1,99€ pro Minute
03080208 5922 = 09003101690  für 1,99€ pro Minute

Wenn man die 09003101687 oder die 09003101690 anruft, wird als Preis 2,99€ pro Minute genannt. 

Da frag ich mich doch wer da den zusätzlichen Euro bekommt?  
Die Costa Blanca.., oder steckt der Netzprovider sich den Euro in die eigene Tasche?

Freuen würde es mich schon, wenn der Netzuprovider die Costa Blanca abzockt!


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... 030802085919 ich habe zurückgerufen und ... Der Spaß hat mich 0,40 euro gekostet ....


Wie das? Woher weißt du unmittelbar nach dem Anruf bereits den Preis und wie kommt es, dass eine Festnetznummer überdimensioniert abgerechnet werden soll?


----------



## dieter_w (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wie das? Woher weißt du unmittelbar nach dem Anruf bereits den Preis und wie kommt es, dass eine Festnetznummer überdimensioniert abgerechnet werden soll?



Vielleicht hat er 'nen tollen Prepaid-Handy-Spartarif zu 39 ct./min. ...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich wurd gerad von der 069/656068917 wachgeklingelt *grml*
hatte eig wirklich vor zurück zu rufen,aber google sei dank,hab ich diesen threat gefunden


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

8:35 Uhr: 069 656068917 - aber ich ruf' unbekannte Nummern eh' nicht zurück


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Die Spammerei wird immer schlimmer, habe heute morgen auch um 8:43 diesen Anruf bekommen...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

stimmt ich habe ein prepaid handy und es gibt die funktion *102# und dann auf anrufen. dort werden dir die kosten des letzten anrufes oder der letzten sms gezeigt


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

...na toll, das zählt nicht! Du solltest eigentlich wissen, dass jeder Anruf von deinem Telefon in das deutsche Festnetzt diesen preis kostet.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich weiß das jeder anruf vom handy so teuer ist aber ich habe die nummer zurückgerufen und sofort als ich hörte das es eine bandansage ist wieder aufgelegt. ich dachte das es ein wichtiger anruf war.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich wurd gerad von der 069/656068917 wachgeklingelt *grml*
> hatte eig wirklich vor zurück zu rufen,aber google sei dank,hab ich diesen threat gefunden



hi zusammen,

hatte auch um 10:24 einen kurzen anruf dieser nummer. ich ruf zum glück vorher nie bei einer unbekannten nummer zurück ohne das ich vorher prüfe woher die stammen könnte. hab ich wohl diesmal auch glück gehabt.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo allerseits,

auch ich habe heute (12.09.) um 09.18 uhr ein Anruf von +4969656068917 erhalten. Da ich für gewöhnlich weiss mit wem ich es evtl. zu tun haben könnte ignorierte ich diesen Anruf; mit dem Hintergedanken: wer etwas möchte der wird nochmals anrufen. Ich persönlich finde das eine RIESENSAUEREI vor allem für die, die in diesem Vorwahlbereich + Umgebung leben. Und eins ist gesagt Frankfurt a.M. ist nicht klein.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

solange man die 0900 nummern nicht anruft kann nichts passieren aber est ist echt eine riesen sauerrei. die festnetz nummern kosten nur 0,40 euro die minute.


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> die festnetz nummern kosten nur 0,40 euro die minute.


Schwacher Trost, die Abzocker haben nichts vom Rückruf auf die Nummer im Display,
 aber die Provider  freuen sich. Deswegen ist es ihnen auch wohl völlig egal.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

können die anrufe irgendwelche folgen haben?


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Für die, die sich bequatschen  lassen, die 0900er Nummer anzurufen,  knapp  3Euronen/min


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

gut und wenn man sich nicht hat bequatschen lassen passiert nichts? danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## dieter_w (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... die festnetz nummern kosten nur 0,40 euro die minute.



Wo muss man eigentlich für einen Anruf ins Festnetz 40 ct. bezahlen ???


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Wo muss man eigentlich für einen Anruf ins Festnetz 40 ct. bezahlen ???


Prepaid. Wer ein Handy als  Notsignalrakete benutzt so wie ich selber,  dem 
ist der Gesprächstarif ziemlich wurscht. Komme selten dazu die 30€ pro Jahr 
zu vertelefonieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,

ich hatte auch ein versäumtes Handygespräch. Habe die Nummer zurückgerufen:+49(0)69 656068920. Da kam auch die Ansage vom Band. Ich sollte diese Nummer anrufen: 0900 3101675. (Hab ich natürlich nicht getan ^^).

Die Frage: Woher kommen die an meine Handynummer? Meine neue Handynummer ist im Internet verfügbar aber NUR an einem Ort: Ich habe sie als Kontakt-Telefonnummer bei meinen drei registrierten Domains angegeben. Diese Domains habe ich allerdings nie irgendwo in ein Forum oder eine HTML-Seite geschrieben, kein Hotlink, nichts. Ich denke mal da wird der Whois-Dienst stark zum Daten sammeln misbraucht. 

Grüße,
XXX


----------



## sascha (12 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



> Woher kommen die an meine Handynummer?



Erklärung hier:



> Lockanrufe sind eine Mischung aus technischer Trickserei und Irreführung argloser Handybesitzer. Die Täter mieten zunächst einmal hochtarifierte 0137 (meist 01377) oder 0900-Nummern, so dass sie bei Anrufen über diese Nummer mitverdienen können. Anschließend wählen sie über Computer eine Vielzahl von Mobilfunknummern an. Mit Hilfe so genannter Primärmultiplex-Anschlüsse (PMx) können zum Beispiel bis zu 30 Nummern gleichzeitig angewählt werden. Oft werden dann auf diese Weise ganze Rufnummernblöcke durchtelefoniert, also zum Beispiel alle Nummern von 0172-1111111 bis 0172-9999999. So erklärt sich auch die oft gestellte Frage von Betroffenen, "wie die an meine Nummer kommen": Es ist reiner Zufall.



http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

zwei mal hat es geklingelt.... 069656068920 - ich rufe natürlich auch nicht zurück.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

+4969656068920 kann ich für heute ebenfalls bestätigen. Habe meine Nummer nie an irgendwelche Dienste rausgegeben. Auf meiner mailbox wurde jedenfalls keine Nachricht hinterlassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo Zusammen !

UFF!! Da bin ich nicht der erste !

Hab schon jeden Tag den AB voll davon (Festnetz). Die Nummer hab ich auch nicht, da ich ein
analogen Anschluss hab.
Ich sollte 0900/3101396 anrufen um bis zu 3000€ zu gewinnen. 1.99€/min
Ich weiss das solche Nummern nur abzocke sind, daher hab ich nie angerufen.
Aber es nervt jeden Tag das selbe vom AB zu hören und der Speicher vom AB ist auch
nicht unendlich.
Daher muste ich mal was machen und bin bei Euch gelandet.
Alle Beiträge hab ich hier auch nicht gelesen weil zu viele.

Was kann ich dagegen tun damit es endlich ein Ende hat ?

Nix für ungut, aber diese anrufe fallen bei mir schon unter NÖTIGUNG rein.

Gruß
  Hoschi


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo, 069 656068920 war es bei mir. Danke für die Warnung!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hi,

ich habe auch über Google diesen Thread gefunden.

Ich würde sagen: immer rangehen und so lange nicht auflegen, bis die es tun. Dann zahlen sie, vielleicht bringts ja was...

mfg
Fabian

[noparse]www.fabian-engel.com[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

069656068921 hats bei mir versucht.
DANKE!!!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Auch der Stern nahm sich dieses ausufernden Geschäftszweigs an.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Moin!

Ich möchte auch warnen vor den beworbenen Nummern 0900-3101676 _und_ 0900-3101689 (Inhaber ist hier im Thread ja schon genannt worden), einmal hat es mein Handlich getroffen, einmal das Handlich meines Bruders (die Gasse 0173-6xxxxxx wurde wohl früher abgegrast als die 5xxxxxx). Interessant sind die verschiedenen anrufenden Nummern, einmal Frankfurt 069-656068921 (heute), einmal Berlin 030-802085921 (2.9.), Text identisch (der Typ sollte mal an seinem Hochdeutsch arbeiten!) und auch noch abrufbar. Denen sollte man wirklich eine saftige Strafe aufbrummen, kann ja nicht täglich zwei Seiten an die BNA faxen...


----------



## Sasa (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo, 

meine Tochter (9) hat ebenfalls einen Anruf von 069 656068920 bekommen. *Grummel*

Aber mich würde mal interessieren wie die an die Nummern kommen...

Meine Tochter hat eine Prepaidkarte von O2...und NIEMAND außer mir hat diese Nummer. 

Telefonieren die sämtliche Nummernfolgen ab...und wir kommen alle aus dem Osnabrücker Raum ;-P


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

@Sasa: Ja, tun sie. Je nach Ausbau kann man mehrere Dutzend Nummern gleichzeitig abgrasen, da der Ping nur sehr kurz ist, kommst du pro Tag schon auf eine ziemliche Summe Anrufe. Es ist wirlich "brute force", also systematisch alle Nummern abgrasen, kostet die ja nix, leider!


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Sasa schrieb:


> Telefonieren die sämtliche Nummernfolgen ab...und wir kommen alle aus dem Osnabrücker Raum ;-P



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=203605#post203605

einfach mal auch ein paar Postings vorher  lesen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo

Bei mir heute um 13:37 Uhr Nummer 069656068921

auf E-Plus 01577 / XXX

Hab nicht zurückgerufen sondern erst gegoogelt.

Danke !!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Sasa schrieb:


> und wir kommen alle aus dem Osnabrücker Raum ;-P


wie wäre es mit einer Strafanzeige? Fragt mal Euren Polizisten 
Solange umstritten ist, ob Betrug vorliegt, müsste *irgend*ein Osnabrücker Polizist dann ja evtl. ermitteln.
[editiert, da missverständlich *grins*]


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



			
				jbg schrieb:
			
		

> Die Almado AG bestätigte, dass die Kölner Rufnummern, die zum Anpingen und Bewerben der 0900-er-CostaBlanca-Spam-Betrüger-Nummern Verwendung fanden, ebenfalls den CostaBlanca-Spammern überlassen wurden, und zwar seien diese vermietet worden an:
> 
> COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL, Pda. El Planet 109;03590 Altea;SPANIEN
> 
> Können Ortsnetz-Nummern an Firmen/Personen mit Sitz im Ausland vergeben werden


Hahaha, Herr E* - passen Sie mal auf, was passiert, wenn fähige Ermittler den Fall in die Finger kriegen... Nur: Die Zeit drängt!
[Die "Costa Blanca" habe eine Filiale in Köln, daher einen Anspruch, so oder so ähnlich. Aber was *ist* die "Costa Blanca"? Nur eine Art *Contact Box*? Das müsste man mal Almado fragen... Oder gleich den Herrn E. L* ist ja (_tatsächlich!_) in Altea... Und was sagt die BNetzA zur Nummernverschiebung?

Wie machtlos ist die BNetzA? Oder fehlt neben Macht auch der Wille, etwas zu ändern?


> Nach § 43 EGV herrscht innerhalb der Europäischen Union Niederlassungsfreiheit. Daraus folgt auch ein Diskriminierungsverbot für ausländische Unternehmen. Es steht der Bundesnetzagentur daher nicht zu, Unternehmen Rufnummern aus dem deutschen Rufnummernkontingent zu verweigern, bloß weil diese ihren Sitz im Ausland haben. Nichtsdestotrotz kann sich auch ein Unternehmen mit Sitz im Ausland einer gegebenen Haftung nicht entziehen. Lediglich die Rechtsverfolgung mag _im Einzelfall erschwert_, wenn auch _nicht unmöglich_ sein."


 So sieht es aus, das "wir haben alles im Griff" der BNetzA...


> Pikantes Detail: Im Aufsichtsrat bei freenet sitzt seit 2004 Klaus-Dieter Scheuerle, der Gründungschef der Regulierungsbehörde (Vorgängerin der heutigen Bundesnetzagentur). Ihm sollte die Problematik aus seiner früheren Tätigkeit geläufig sein.


Man wird seinen Sachverstand bei Next-ID zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

habe am 6.9. eine Mail an info_at_hansenet und mich ueber die Anrufe von ihren Nummern beschwert. In der Bestaetigungsmail stand, dass sie sich innerhalb von sechs Tagen um mein Anliegen kuemmern und nun kam diese Mail (13.9.):


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> wir beziehen uns auf Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Anscheinen gibt es bei dieser Firma zu viele Probleme oder zu viele Kunden oder fuer diese Firma besteht da kein Unterschied oder weshalb bekommt man erst nach einer Woche eine schwachsinnige Antwort? Naja, wie dem auch sei, rate ich jedem
*sich von dieser Firma fernzuhalten*. 

Gruesse, Ferdinand


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

...edit...


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo, also ich habe die nummer 069656068920 zurückgerufen, sobal ich gehört habe dass es eine komputerstimme ist habe ich aufgelegt? wie teuer wird denn mein anruf jetzt?


----------



## jupp11 (14 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie teuer wird denn mein anruf jetzt?


ist ein normales Ferngespräch


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



jupp11 schrieb:


> ist ein normales Ferngespräch




danke


----------



## Micha [Gast] (15 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Moin Moin,

ich habe heute Morgen einen entgangenen Anruf auf meinem Handy gehabt. Die Nummer war:

030-8020-85918

Ich habe die Nummer gegoogelt und bin zunächst auf einer zentralen Plattform für "gleichgeschlechtlich orientierte Mitbürger" gelandet.

Danach habe ich diese Diskussion gefunden. Ich frage mich nur was eine solche Organisation mit dem vorab diskutierten Telefonbetrug zu tun hat? Und wie die ausgerechnet auf mich kommen? Ich hab zwar vor zwei Wochen geheiratet, aber neben mir am Altar stand ne Frau...


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Micha [Gast] schrieb:


> ich habe heute Morgen einen entgangenen Anruf auf meinem Handy gehabt. Die Nummer war:
> 
> 030-8020-8591*8*
> 
> ...


wer oder was  soll das sein? Für die obige  Nummer gibt es bisher weder bei Google 
 noch hier einen Treffer 
bisher sind  nur  diese Nummern bekannt 
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/09/08/0900-betrueger-ziehen-mit-den-preisen-an/


> 30802085914, 030802085922, 030802085919


----------



## Sirius (15 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



jupp11 schrieb:


> wer oder was  soll das sein? Für die obige  Nummer gibt es bisher weder bei Google noch hier einen Treffer...


 Auf allen Nummern  030-802085914 bis 030-802085922 kommt der gleiche Mist. Ich hab's mal für die Nachwelt drangehängt.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Genau der gleiche Müll hat mich heute auch belästigt.
Wie kann man herausfinden, wer dahinter steckt? Ich würde denen nämlich auch gern einen Preis überreichen, diesen Glückspilzen....


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (15 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=124239&postcount=613


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Wer solche Anrufe von Festnetznummern bekommen hat, soll die Vorfälle bitte umgehend unter Angabe von Namen & Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de schicken und auch bei Hansenet nachfragen (soweit bekannt sind das alles Nummern von hansenet, auch wenn unklar ist, wo die Anrufe tatsächlich herkommen. Hansenetkunde Almado erklärte ja, dass ihr Kunde CBIT _irgendwelche_ Kennungen übermitteln würde). 





> Die Firma nutzt die Nummern nach unserer Kenntnis in der Funktion _clip no screening_ um sie als Absendenummer der _Calling Line ID_ einzublenden... im Endeffekt möglich... jede beliebige Nummer... einzublenden


 (Wer erklärt mir dieses Fachchinesisch?)

*Allerdings gibt Hansenet diese Anfragen an die Spammer weiter. Das entspricht offenbar der Gesetzeslage, auch wenn es eigentlich eine Frechheit ist.*
näheres dazu: 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=124285#post124285


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Habe auch gerade auf meiner Mailbox diesen Quatsch draufgehabt. Solche Idioten sollte man in den A... treten!


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Solche Idioten sollte man in den A... treten!


tu es auch. wie? steht hier


----------



## JensS (17 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Nach einer höflichen Anfrage bei Hansenet nach Herausgabe er Rufnummer erhielt ich heute eine "Antwort" des Alice-Kundendienstes, dass man für die Bearbeitung meiner Anfrage Kundenkennwort, Kontonummer oder Geburtsdatum benötige. In meiner eMail hatte ich meine Vodafone-Nummer als angerufene Nummer angegeben.
Klasse Antwort, die an am Alphabetisierungsgrad des Beantworters zweifeln lässt.
Hier mal meine Antwort zur allgemeinen Belustigung:
"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

warum überrascht mich Ihre eMail nicht ?
Als Angestellter in einem Dienstleistungsunternehmen ist mir bekannt, dass unbequeme Anfragen erstmal mit einem Standartschreiben beantwortet werden, um in der internen Ticketüberwachung innerhalb einer vereinbarten Reaktionszeit zu bleiben. Sie können aber beruhigt weiter so verfahren, da sie auf diese Art potentielle Kunden, die zusätzliche Arbeit erzeugen würden, erfolgreich abschrecken.
Hätte Ihr Bearbeiter meine eMail gelesen und nicht nur beantwortet, wäre ihm meine Telefonnummer 0172/xxxxxxxx aufgefallen, die meines Wissens nach zu d2 Vodafone gehört. Die Zusendung meines d2-Kundenkennwortes oder anderer mich betreffender Daten lehne ich entschieden ab. Selbst als Kunde von Alice/Hansenet würde ich die Zusendung per unverschlüsselter eMail ablehnen.
Ich weise bereits vorab darauf hin, dass meine Anfrage am Tage des Anrufes gestellt wurde - ein Hinweis auf eine verspätete Meldung erübrigt sich, da das Verschulden dafür eindeutig auf Ihrer Seite liegt.

Um Ihnen die Zuordnung meiner eMail diesmal durch Scrollen nicht noch zusätzlich zu erschweren, sende ich Ihnen den Text nochmals hier mit:"

Mal sehen, was kommt - aber mir gehts nach der eMail erstmal wieder besser


----------



## Pizzakurier (17 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo auch aus Schwaben )

Gestern Abend hat mich auch eine der "netten" Nummern "angepingt".

+49 30 8020 8591 6

Mein Handy-Nr.-Kreis :  0175 - 545xxxx  (D1-Telco)  und war um 18:11 Uhr.

BNA hat ein Fax )

Gruß Pizzakurier


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



JensS schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was kommt - aber mir gehts nach der eMail erstmal wieder besser


Lob für Dein Dranbleiben! Ergebnisse hier bekannt geben. Vielleicht über ein Fax direkt an den zuständigen Hansenet-Mensch nachdenken.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=124285#post124285
bitte diesen Schriftverkehr auch der Bundesnetzagentur zur Verfügung stellen (oder das alles gleich parallel schreiben an Hansenet und BnetzA)


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Standard schreibt man mit "d" am Ende.
0172-Nummer haben auch Kunden anderer telefongesellschaften, seit man die Rufnummer "mitnehmen" darf.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=204001#post204001


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was für ein zufall  auch ich wurde vorhin von obiger nummer angeklingelt! das ganze zwei minuten später, also lt. meinem handy um 10:21h.


bei mir hat man um 16:16 Uhr mit einem anruf versucht auch die Nr.
Kann mir einer sagen was das für eine nr. ist ?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hallo!

wurde soeben am festnetz von einer unbekannten nummer angerufen, mit der tollen bandansage "sie haben definitiv einen tollen preis gewonnen(...)" blabla, hier die nummer:

0900-3101395

die angeblichen anrufkosten: 1,99€/min

natürlich statt anzurufen sofort ins netz und nach spam geschaut - volltreffer! also immer schön vorsichtig sein!


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Standard schreibt man mit "d" am Ende.
> 0172-Nummer haben auch Kunden anderer telefongesellschaften, seit man die Rufnummer "mitnehmen" darf.


Das ändert nichts daran, dass die Antwort von Hansenet schwerstens den Eindruck erweckt, man spiele dort auf Kosten der Betroffenen auf Zeit. Ist Hansenet sich bewusst, was das für eine Außenwirkung hat? A spammer is living next door to Alice. Wer da auf Zeit spielt, hat hoffentlich bald mehr Zeit pro Kunde.


----------



## firefoxfan (17 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Am 15.09.07 20:14 auf meinen AB gesprochen (Vorwahl 0911) ::fdevilt:

09003101430



> Sie haben gewonnen. Und zwar bis zu 3000 € als Sach- oder Geldpreis. Und daran besteht kein Zweifel. Denn die Auslosung erfolgt unter notarieller Aussicht. Ja, Sie haben richtig gehört, die Auslosung erfolgt unter notarieller Aussicht. Und Sie haben garantiert einen Sach- oder Geldpreis im Wert von bis zu 3000 € gewonnen. Sie sind also ein echter Glückspilz.
> Damit wir Ihnen den Preis überreichen können, müssen Sie jetzt lediglich folgende Nummer anrufen. Bitte notieren Sie:
> 09 - 003 - 10 - 14 - 30
> ich wiederhole:
> ...



Bei der BnetzA finde ich bis jetzt, 17.09.07 23:00 noch nichts. 

Auch bei Google nix zu finden.

Hab mal meine spanische Galeone klar Schiff gemacht und alle Kanonen ausgefahren. Gleich danach wird die BNetzA - Kanone abgefeuert. 

:bang:


----------



## JensS (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts daran, dass die Antwort von Hansenet schwerstens den Eindruck erweckt, man spiele dort auf Kosten der Betroffenen auf Zeit. Ist Hansenet sich bewusst, was das für eine Außenwirkung hat? A spammer is living next door to Alice. Wer da auf Zeit spielt, hat hoffentlich bald mehr Zeit pro Kunde.



Jo, und hier die nächste Antwort - jetzt geht es halt in die nächste Runde ....
Datenschutz ist doch ne feine Sache - behindert die mit berechtigtem Interesse und stört die mit krimineller Energie (incl. öffentlicher Stellen) nicht im geringsten.

"Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxx

wir beziehen uns auf Ihre E-Mail.

Die von Ihnen gewünschten Informationen unterliegen dem Datenschutz. Daher können wir zu diesem Thema keine weiteren Angaben machen. 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihre Alice Kundenbetreuung 
i. A. xxxxxxxxxxxx
__________________________________ 
Alice Kundenbetreuung
Postfach 600940, 22209 Hamburg 

Geschäftssitz:
HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH 
Überseering 33 a, 22297 Hamburg 
Amtsgericht Hamburg HRB 60180
Geschäftsführer: [ edit] 
Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender: [ edit] 

Telefon: 01805 56 56      (14 Cent/Min. aus dem Festnetz)  
Telefax: 01805 88 00 88  (14 Cent/Min. aus dem Festnetz) 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
Internet: "www.alice-dsl.de"


----------



## JensS (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



JensS schrieb:


> Geschäftsführer: [ edit]
> Aufsichtsratsvorsitzender: [ edit]



Sorry, das sind veröffentlichte und veröffentlichungspflichtige Angaben zur Firma - da habe ich mir nix Böses bei gedacht.


----------



## webwatcher (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



JensS schrieb:


> Sorry, das sind veröffentlichte und veröffentlichungspflichtige Angaben zur Firma - da habe ich mir nix Böses bei gedacht.


das glaub ich dir, trotzdem gibt es keine Ausnahmen. Du glaubst gar nicht, was als Abmahngrund herhalten kann.
Du bist anonym, die Forenbetreiber  nicht. Es ist rechtlich ein gewaltiger Unterschied, wer und  wo 
solche Informationen ins WWW stellt.


----------



## Sirius (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



firefoxfan schrieb:


> Bei der BnetzA finde ich bis jetzt, 17.09.07 23:00 noch nichts.


Sowohl die 0900-3101395 als auch 0900-3101430 sind bisher nicht in der Datenbank der BNetzA verfügbar. Gründlichkeit hat ihren Preis!

Aber dank der Ordnungsliebe deutscher Behörden kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Nummern der Connexxt zugeteilt wurden, denn sie liegen im "Connexxt-Block". 

Im Gegensatz zum C.B.l.T.-Spam landet der aktuelle Connexxt-Spam im Festnetz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



JensS schrieb:


> Die von Ihnen gewünschten Informationen unterliegen dem Datenschutz. Daher können wir zu diesem Thema keine weiteren Angaben machen.


Gibt es nicht einen Anspruch auf die Antwort gemäss §13 UKlaG?
Wie gehabt: Noch einmal nachfragen und alles brav in Kopie an die BNetzA.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Naja Habe zurück gerufen undjetzt erst nachgeschaut!
Hoffentlich wird das net so teuer!
Grüße


----------



## Sirius (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das net so teuer!


Das kostet gar nichts, wenn du den Vorgang an die Bundesnetzagentur meldest: rufnummernspam[ätt]bnetza.de 

Dort wird eine Sperrung der Premium-Nummer veranlasst und ein rückwirkendes Inkassoverbot erteilt, d.h. du kannst die Zahlung unter Vorbehalt leisten (und später verrechnen) oder gleich mit Hinweis auf den schwebenden Vorgang verweigern (Aktenzeichen der BNetzA angeben). 

Meine Oma sagt immer: "_Wer nicht seinen Mund aufmacht, macht sein Portemonnaie auf_."


----------



## Captain Picard (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Denke mal er meint, dass er nur die Nummer im Display zurückgerufen hat und  die kostet 
je nach Vertrag  minimale Gebühren.
Die Besorgnis bereits mit dem Rückruf auf die *angezeigte* ( nicht die angesagte ) Nummer
 abgezockt zu werden, wurde hier schon mehrfach geäußert, ist aber unbegründet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Besorgnis bereits mit dem Rückruf auf die *angezeigte* ( nicht die angesagte ) Nummer abgezockt zu werden, wurde hier schon mehrfach geäußert, ist aber unbegründet.


Aber trotzdem Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de unter Angabe von namen, Anschrift und den Details zum Vorgang. Wegen der paar cents könnte man sicher auch vorgehen (Betrugsanzeige?), ist aber eher aussichtslos.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

und wie ist es bitte möglich, dass ICH von dieser Nummer angerufen werde, obwohl ich in Frankreich bin und eine französisch Nummer habe??? und das erst seit kurzem???


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Keine Ahnung... Es wurde aber auf deutsch eine deutsche Mehrwertnummer beworben? Technischer Fehler auf Betrügerseite?


----------



## Heiko (19 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de unter Angabe von namen, Anschrift und den Details zum Vorgang. Wegen der paar cents könnte man sicher auch vorgehen (Betrugsanzeige?), ist aber eher aussichtslos.


Am besten per Fax oder Brief mit Hilfe des entsprechenden Vordrucks. Damit wird nichts vergessen:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo an alle,

die Kameraden sind noch immer aktiv. Habe heute einen Anruf von 040-55555097 erhalten, dort per Computerstimme auf einen "garantierten Geld- oder Sachpreis im Wert von bis € 3.000 ( gezogen wird unter notarieller Aufsicht )" hingewiesen. Einzige Voraussetzung: ein Anruf unter 0900 3101676 für € 2,99 .
Trotz aller technischen und rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ist es kaum zu glauben, dass sich solche Betrüger noch aktiv betätigen können oder dürfen.
Wie üblich wird die Verantwortung an den Verbraucher delegiert. Der Anbieter unterläuft die neue Regelung bezgl. der Telefonwerbung indem er sich zurück rufen läßt. Mei Telefon hat nur einmal geklingelt, es wurde eine Nummer hinterlassen ( s.o. ). Diese sowie die Nummer 0900 3 xx werde ich an die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) in Bonn weiterleiten. Auch die Verbraucherzentralen kümmern sich um solche Fälle, einen Versuch ist es zumindest wert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> die Kameraden sind noch immer aktiv. Habe heute einen Anruf von 040-55555097 erhalten



Was Neues?
"Versatel Nord";"040";"Hamburg";55555;12.11.98 00:00:00;2.12.98 00:00:00;;"D014"
Bitte gleich dort nachfragen info(at)versatel.de
Der Anruf kostet "2,99 Euro" - also nicht pro Minute. Man hat dafür "definitiv gewonnen".


----------



## JensS (21 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht einen Anspruch auf die Antwort gemäss §13 UKlaG?
> Wie gehabt: Noch einmal nachfragen und alles brav in Kopie an die BNetzA.



Update:
Antwort der BNetzA:


> "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen »XXXXXXXXXX« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.
> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitergehende Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens wegen der gegebenenfalls erforderlichen Ermittlungsarbeit unter Umständen noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.
> Für Rückfragen oder für weitere Fragen im Zusammenhang mit Rufnummernmissbrauch stehen Ihnen unsere Mitarbeiter unter der unten genannten Rufnummer gerne zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schnell sind sie nicht, aber hoffentlich gründlich...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



JensS schrieb:


> Schnell sind sie nicht, aber hoffentlich gründlich...


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Danke jedenfalls, dass Du Dich weiter um Informationen kümmerst. Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als wäre für (die Viel-zu-)viele(n) mit dem "hier auch" posten alles erledigt. Für die Hoffnung, dass Betroffene Engagement zeigen, gilt selbiges wie oben.
(Enthält Sarkasmus)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo zusammen, 

dann will ich mal meine "hier auch"-Post loswerden.

Folgendes Schreiben ging von mir kurz nach dem Anruf und meinem Rückruf an die Bundesnetzagentur:



> ********************************************
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> gestern Abend um 18.18Uhr erhielt ich einen Anruf von der Nummer +494055555117. Als ich diesen entgangenen Anrufer ermitteln wollte und zurückrief landete ich auf einem Tonband mit einer Gewinnbenachrichtigung.
> ...



nach einer kurzen Recherche auf den Seiten der Netzagentur fand ich diesen Eintrag:



> COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA
> Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL
> 
> Pda. El Planet 109
> ...


 
Also rechtliche Schritte gegen ein im Ausland ansässiges Unternehmen gestalten sich insofern schwierig. Wie man sieht, wird aber immer wieder eine Hamburger Nummer als Lockvogel genutzt, über diese müsste man also auch an den in Deutschland ansässigen Lockvogel kommen. Die 0900er-Nummern werden immer wieder nach Sperrung einfach geändert und das Spiel beginnt von neuem.

Gruss an alle die auch schon ihre (hoffentlich nicht kostenpflichtigen)Erfahrungen mit der Firma gemacht haben 

S_N_A_K_E


----------



## S_N_A_K_E (22 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo nochmal,

also bei der Suche von 040 55555 finde ich eine Hompage von ct-multimedia.com.
Dies ist ein Online-Store, der zwar nicht im Netz verfügbar ist, dessen Seiten aber erst am 18.8.2007 bei internic registriert wurden.

Das markante ist, dass auf dieser "Vorschau" von Google ein Name nebst Adresse genannt wird, der auch im Örtlichen zu finden ist... wenn auch mit anderer Telefonnummer.

Keine Ahnung, wer hier mit wem etwas zu tun hat.. aber ein wenig seltsam ist es meiner Meinung nach schon 

Gruß

S_N_A_K_E


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



S_N_A_K_E schrieb:


> ...finde ich eine Hompage von ct-multimedia.com...


vermutlich hat der nur eine "Dummy-Nummer" angegeben. Also Zufall.

Mal sehen, was die BNetzA sagt: Eigentlich kann der Logik nach nur eine "Hamburger Geschäftsstelle" der CBIT die Nummer legitim genutzt haben. Mal abwarten, was Versatel-Nord dazu sagt und ob die "kooperativer" sind als Hansenet. Vielleicht kommt ja hinter Versatel eine "Hamburger Filiale" der Kölner Hansenetkunden. Würde immer noch zur CBIT passen. Oder, Herr E*, sehen Sie das anders?


----------



## CBIT-Fan (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Schreiben an HanseNet....



> Auskunftsersuchen Rufnummer 0221-29875012 - Ihr Schreiben vom **.09.2007
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau H*****, sehr geehrter Herr H****,
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



> Vermutlich wurde weitervermietet an den Mann im Mond. Dieser wiederum hat weitervermietet an die kleinen grünen Männchen vom Mars, die zusammen mit den Costa-Blanca-Gewinnspielspammern Büros in Köln, Frankfurt, Berlin und München unterhalten und mit dortigen Ortsnetznummern Ihres Hauses frohe "Gewinnbotschaften" unter die Leute bringen (inzwischen wohl auch mit Hamburger Ortsnetz-Nummern Ihres Mitbewerbers Versatel).


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo zusammen, 

ein Hinweis: Eben erhielt ich einen Anruf von der Nummer 040 55555 139 und stieß bei der Suche auf dieses Forum. Offensichtlich werden also abgesehen von der Anschlussnr. auch Nebenstellen genutzt. 
Vielleicht hilft diese Information weiter. 

beste Grüße

Philipp K.
Berlin


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Philipp K. = Schraube ???

Also bei mir hat diese Nummer auch gerade angerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ebenfalls die 139 am ende....um 16:10


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Offensichtlich werden also abgesehen von der Anschlussnr. auch Nebenstellen genutzt.


Das ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit *nicht* die Nebenstelle der oben angegebenen Firma. Nähere Auskünfte erteilt Versatel Nord.
info(at)versatel.de

Bitte den Sachverhalt beschreiben und mit Namen & Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
Vielen Dank.
(04055555 = 1x frei, lange Pause, belegt, 040555555 ebenso, 04055555138+140 auch. 139 Pause - dann die bekannte Ansage)


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

... hier eben auch die Endung 139 ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Rechtlicher Hinweis: Bevor ich den Anruf aufgezeichnet habe, habe ich deutlich vernehmbar gesagt "Sollten sie etwas dagegen haben, dass ich dieses Gespräch aufzeichne, sagen sie jetzt bitte 'ich bin dagegen'". Es kam keine Antwort von der Gegenseite. Ich werde aber bei Versatel Nord nachfragen, ob der Nummerninhaber etwas dagegen hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bei mir ging um 18.22 Uhr auch so ein Anruf ein.

Ich frage mich wo die die Nummer her haben.

Gruß
Dirk Meyer


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wo die die Nummer her haben.


gar nicht, die werden einfach numerisch  der Reihe nach "abgenudelt"


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Deine Nummer, sagen wir mal: 0401111 kommt nach 0401110 - das ist alles (zumindest darf man annehmen, dass es reiner Zufall ist. Wählcomputer können eine extrem hohe Zahl von Anrufen gleichzeitig bewältigen)
Eine Postkarte im Bahnhof wirst Du ja nicht abgegeben haben (um zB einen Z3 zu gewinnen)


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich bin über Google auf diese Seite gekommen und wollte mitteilen, dass ich auch einer der angerufenen bin. Der Anruf ging um 12:55 Uhr bei mir ein. 
Scheiss Telefonterror !!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin über Google auf diese Seite gekommen und wollte mitteilen, dass ich auch einer der angerufenen bin. Der Anruf ging um 12:55 Uhr bei mir ein.
> Scheiss Telefonterror !!!





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bitte den Sachverhalt beschreiben und mit Namen & Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
> Vielen Dank.


"ich auch" rufen ist nicht genug. Ok?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich habe auch vor einer halben Stunde einen solchen Anruf bekommen! Ich hasse sowas!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

bei mir das gleiche, Anruf von 040 55555 139

sinnlos.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hasse sowas!


dann tu was dagegen ( siehe Posting von Aka )  rummotzen allein bringt´s nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

wegen 040: Anfrage an Versatel infoteam(at)versatel.de
Bitte um Auskunft, wer der Nummerninhaber ist (gemäss §13 UKlaG)

ansonsten
			Bitte den Sachverhalt beschreiben und mit Namen & Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ebenfalls -139 um 18:65; Anruf in Abwesenheit


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

würde mich freuen, wenn Unregistrierte wenigstens die BnetzA informieren und das auch hier mitteilen würden. Sonst ist ein "ich auch" eher sinnlos. Ein "ich auch" sollte Euch nicht davon abhalten, "auch" aktiv zu werden.
evtl. Eulen nach Athen (oder zur Athenae-Simi) tragend grüsst
aka


----------



## Bello (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Moin moin,
danke das ihr so einen Tollen Beitrag geschrieben habt!
Ich bin immer so ein bissel...... na ja sagen wir mal, ich
will schon gerne wissen wer bei mir angerufen hat.

Bei mir hat gerade das Handy geklingelt und zwar so oft,
dass selbst der Flash es bei Einschaltung des Turbo nicht
geschafft hätte an das Telefon zu gehen.
Wenn ich euren Beitrag jetzt dazu lese dann ist klar, das 
es nur dem Eintrag der Nummer in meinen Entgangenen
Anrufen diente.
Ich kann wohl hiermit bestätigen, dass die Durchwahlen
variieren. Ich wurde von +494055555177 angerufen.

Andere Schreibweisen, damit google diese Seite besser finden
kann: 040/55555177 +49 40 55555 177 040 55555 177

Im Grunde eine fiese Aktion. Die Neugier der Menschen
wird hier nur ausgenutzt. Ich bezweifle aber, dass es
dort irgendwelche Daten von mir gibt. Meine Handy-Nr.
haben ganze 5 Personen. Ich habe verschiedene Handys und
diese Nummer ist eine private Nummer.  Allerdings bin ich so
weit von der 040 nicht entfernt.
Danke für die Aufklärung und viel erfolg bei der Jagd.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

und noch ein anruf, ...
25.09.2008 um 12:37, ...
lol, der kommt ganz schön rum der junge, ...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

177 - um 12:50
hab auch eben nach der nummer gegoogelt und bin auf das hier gestoßen...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

na toll, und  was sonst außer "me too" ?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bei mir war es gerade die -177. Wie gut das ich dabei eh am Rechner saß und erst nachgeschaut habe!! Danke an die die diese Infos in Foren stellen


----------



## jupp11 (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

meep meep me too, wie schön  dass andere sich drum kümmern,
 nur ja nicht selber was tun


----------



## Jörg (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

so, habe dann die netzagentur auch nochmal mit arbeit versorgt:

Belästigung durch 040-55555-177

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

heute um 17:35 erhielt ich einen Anruf von der oben genannten Nummer. Bei Rückruf erreicht man nur ein Tonband mit einer Gewinnspiel-Ansage ohne Auskunft über den Betreiber des Gewinnspieles oder den für den ursprünglichen Anruf Verantwortlichen.

Ich habe meine Telefonnummer nirgends öffentlich kommuniziert oder für Gewinnspiele bekanntgegeben. Ich bitte Sie, dem Betreiber weitere Anrufe zu untersagen. Mir ist dies nicht möglich, da ich ja keinen Kontakt zum Betreiber aufnehmen kann.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Mühen und freundliche Grüße

Jörg XXXX


Dank für Eure Forenbeiträge, Ihr habt mir bei meiner kurzen Internet-Recherche nach dieser Nummer sehr weitergeholfen.

Jörg
http://www.******.com


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

eben um 20:11 hat mich diese nummer auf handy angerufen, ich konnte nicht einmal drangehen
 und zurückgerufen hab ich natürlich nicht... aber dann hab ich dieses forum gefunden, jedoch 
nützt es nichts, die nummer zu sperren, man muss die firmen zerstören und da diese zum glück
 bekannt ist:

COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA
Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL

Pda. El Planet 109
03590 Altea

SPANIEN

...hoffe ich, dass die spanier bald mal besuch von unserer seite bekommen, dann kann man diese 
ausquetschen, damit sie verraten, wer hinter den kriminellen machenschafften steht,
 denn eins ist klar: die costa blanca de informatica y telekommunicaciones sl ist es bestimmt nicht....


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> dass die spanier bald mal besuch von unserer seite bekommen, dann kann man diese ausquetschen, damit sie verraten, wer hinter den kriminellen machenschafften steht


Dies ist erstens ein hier nicht erwünschter Stil, zweitens könntest Du die so gewonnenen Erkenntnisse nicht straf- und/oder zivilrechtlich nützen und drittens ist es womöglich gar nicht notwendig, da es zumindest schon deutliche Hinweise zur Rolle der Verantwortlichen der spanischen Firma *gibt*. Ganz ohne Ausquetscherei, sondern lediglich durch jahrelange Fleißarbeit hier. *Also mach Du, was man tun kann:*
1. Kriege raus, wer der Nutzer der 040-Nummer ist
2. Teile dies hier mit
3. Wende Dich mit Namen/Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Dies gilt auch für alle "ich auch"-Poster. Wenn es nicht Verschwendung von Manpower wäre, müsste man die Moderatoren hier auffordern, jedes "ich auch"-Posting, aus dem nicht hervorgeht, dass der Betroffene die möglichen Schritte unternommen hat, kommentarlos zu löschen. Warum? Weil es Hohn ist für die, die hier Engagement zeigen, statt sich nur abzureagieren (oder was immer die Motivation eines "ich auch"-Postings sein sollte).


----------



## sascha (25 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



> Weil es Hohn ist für die, die hier Engagement zeigen, statt sich nur abzureagieren (oder was immer die Motivation eines "ich auch"-Postings sein sollte).



95 Prozent der Menschen laufen nun mal durch die Gegend mit ihren Handys und haben mit Communities, Abzocke und Lockanrufen nix am Hut. Wie willst du denen verübeln, dass sie sich hier nach erfolgtem Lockanruf melden und darauf hinweisen, dass sie ebenfalls Opfer geworden sind? Immerhin dürfte allein schon die Meldung hier mehr sein, als 90 Prozent der Menschen tun. Die schweigen nämlich einfach - oder fallen drauf rein und zahlen auch noch widerspruchslos ...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dringend per PN die Nummer mitteilen!!! (069***)
> nicht hier schreiben, aber dringend mitteilen. Schau nach, falls möglich
> vielleicht ist die Nummer doch noch gesopeichert (Wahlwiederholung?)
> Ist mir sehr wichtig



Ich habe folgende Berliner Nummer gefunden:
030802085913 (Schön, dass Sie uns noch erreicht haben...)
Grüße

0900 - Borg


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



sascha schrieb:


> Wie willst du denen verübeln, dass sie sich hier nach erfolgtem Lockanruf melden und darauf hinweisen, dass sie ebenfalls Opfer geworden sind?


Achtung, Grundsatzdebatte droht 
Die Leute, die hier landen, sind schon eine höchst exklusive Auswahl der Betroffenen. Sie zeigen Aktivität und setzen sich mit dem Vorfall auseinander. Die BnetzA-Leute sitzt mit ihren Wattestäbchen im Sumpf der Mehrwertgauner und starren auf ihren Maileingang. Kommt eine Beschwerde zu Nummer X, wird die feinsäuberlichst registriert, kriegt ein Aktenzeichen und dann wird wieder gewartet. Kommt noch eine Beschwerde? Oder zwei? Oder dreihundert?
Nur wenn viele Beschwerden kommen, öffnen die Beamten eine neue Packung Wattestäbchen und tupfen beherzt im Sumpf herum. Dabei singen sie beschwörend (so meine Phantasie) abwechselnd "Wir trocknen den Sumpf aus, wir trocknen den Sumpf aus" und "Wir haben alles im Griff, wir haben alles im Griff" (ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese beiden Glaubenssätze bei der BnetzA als Laufband an die Wand projeziert werden)

*Also ist es sehr wichtig, dass wenigstens die wenigen Leuten, die hier landen, Beschwerden schreiben an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de (mit ihrem namen & Anschrift).* (Sascha: bedenke, dass diese Seite mutmasslich leichter zu finden ist als die entsprechende Infoseite der Bundesnetzagentur!!!) 
Ohne Beschwerden keine Wattestäbchen, sondern gar nichts. Der Unterschied ist nicht so groß, wie viele glauben und vielen glauben gemacht wird. Aber es kann der Unterschied zwischen Zahlungsverpflichtung und nicht-Zahlungsverpflichtung sein. Von daher enttäuscht mich jedes "ich auch"-Posting. Ich würde dann eben lieber gar nichts davon wissen wollen. "Ich auch"-postings erwecken zudem noch den Eindruck, als wäre nichts mehr zu tun. Ich erinnere mich gut an meine Anfänge, da dachte ich das auch: "Wenn die BNetzA schon Beschwerden dazu hat, dann wird das schon seinen Gang gehen. Langsam aber gründlich..." - "wenn das Betrug ist, wird die BnetzA sich schon an die Ermittler wenden". Pustekuchen... Von nichts kommt nichts - was selbst dann gilt, wenn auch von viel mehr als nichts nicht viel mehr als nichts kommt.

So, das war jetzt doch keine Grundsatzdebatte, sondern der nackte Sarkasmus eines zutiefst frustrierten
Aka-Aka
(seines Zeichens Frontkämpfer)


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Berliner Nummer gefunden:
> 030802085913 (Schön, dass Sie uns noch erreicht haben...)
> Grüße
> 0900 - Borg





			
				BnetzA schrieb:
			
		

> "*HanseNet*";"030";"Berlin";80208;10.11.05 00:00:00;1.12.05 00:00:00;;"D019"


Als Betroffenem müsste mir Hansenet gemäß §13 UKlaG mitteilen, wer der Nutzer der Nummer (zum Zeitpunkt des Anrufes) ist/war. Hansenet würde sich vermutlich zu Unrecht auf den Datenschutz rausreden, sodass ich dies bereits im Anschreiben erwähnen würde, um das Thema vorab zu klären.
("Natürlich respektiere ich prinzipiell ihre Verpfichtungen bzgl. des Datenschutzes, allerdings weise ich sie nachdrücklich darauf hin, dass mir §13 UKlaG einen Anspruch auf diese Information zuspricht, der als Rechtsgut höher zu bewerten ist als der Anspruch Ihres Kunden, nicht genannt zu werden. Zur Durchsetzung zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche (Unterlassung) benötige ich diese Information, die mir von keiner anderen Stelle zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann")

Das würde ich an info(at)hansenet.com oder an die entsprechenden Stellen bei Hansenet schicken (siehe hier)
(Von der info wird man zeitnah eine automatische Antwort bekommen, in der Hansenet sich in einem Anfall von Realitätswahrnehmungsstörung für das Interesse an ihren Angeboten bedankt - dann kommt nichts mehr).

Zur Vereinfachung würde ich in diese Mail eine Beschreibung des Vorgangs reinpacken und meinen Namen und Anschrift - und das dann gleich in Kopie an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de schicken.

So ist mit 5 Minuten Aufwand das Komplettpaket der Massnahmen erledigt. Sollte Hansenet erstaunlicherweise den Kunden, der ihre Nummern missbraucht und ihren Ruf schädigt, nennen, dann kämen nochmals 30 Sekunden Aufwand dazu - nämlich: diesen Kunden hier zu nennen (aber keine Personennamen ausschreiben)


----------



## CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hier ist der Vordruck zur Auskunftsanfrage bei HanseNet:

Dieser Vordruck ist auszufüllen und an die Fax-Nummer 040-23726-3390 zu senden. Nach ca. zwei Wochen dürfte dann die erbetene Auskunft eintreffen.

Diese bringt wohl aber nicht allzu viel, da die als Rufnummerninhaber genannten Unternehmen die betreffenden Rufnummern 100%tig weitervermieteten.


----------



## RA.Muntenbeck (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Soeben ein einzelnes Klingeln von +494055555097 auf meinem Mobiltelefon. Habe zum Glück erst mal gegoogelt und bin mal wieder hier gelandet.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,

habe heute auch diesen Anruf erhalten. Habe aber erstmal hier nachgeschaut und dementsprechend nicht zurückgrufen. 

Zum Glück.
Danke für das Posting.

Ciao


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Habe auch gerade einen Anruf auf meinem Mobilteil gehabt. 
Hatte aber vor dem Rückruf im Netz gesucht und bin hier gelandet...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich habe auch Anruf von +494055555097 bekommen und hier gelandet.

Zum Glück
Alex


----------



## alexz81 (27 September 2007)

*angeklingelt von +494055555097*

diese Nummer hatte mich gerade angeklingelt, aber sofern ich weis, ist sie aus Hamburg (Erkennbar durch "040")
...ich frage Mich was das soll.
Also Leute..., ruft da nicht an, ist nur die reinste Abzocke.

gruss alex


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Soeben ein einzelnes Klingeln von +494055555097 auf meinem Mobiltelefon.
Dank dem Forum brauch ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen, ob das was wichtiges war.


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dank dem Forum brauch ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen, ob das was wichtiges war.


Wie schön für dich!  Selber  auch mal etwas (auch wenn es nur eine  Stimme 
ist) dazu beizutragen, um den Mißbrauch abzustellen, scheint nur den wenigsten Postern  einzufallen.  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205020#post205020


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich bin auch ein glücklicher gewinner, so ne scheiss nummer  +494055555097 kam mir spanisch vor und musste lachen...schlechter gehts nicht mehr.

ciao Alessa


----------



## RA.Muntenbeck (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt auch zusätzlich zum Posting eine Beschwerde-E-Mail an *rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de* geschrieben. Ich hab's jedenfalls erledigt. Mit Namen, Anschrift und sogar einem Scan vom Handydisplay. Nur den Rückruf an 040... habe ich "vergessen"!


----------



## dieter_w (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Leute mit 'ner Festnetz-Flat können ja diese Nummern auch anrufen (ist ansonsten normaler Tarif für Ferngespräche), damit die in diesem "Telefonat" beworbene 0900 ... -Gewinnspielnummer ermittelt werden kann.

Diese sollte dann gleich mit an die  Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan schrieb:


> Hier ist der Vordruck zur Auskunftsanfrage bei HanseNet:
> 
> Dieser Vordruck ist auszufüllen und an die Fax-Nummer 040-23726-3390 zu senden. Nach ca. zwei Wochen dürfte dann die erbetene Auskunft eintreffen.


Die 040-Nummern sind aber mutmasslich von "Versatel Nord". War das nicht mal Komtel? 
jedenfalls:
mail infoteam(at)versatel.de


----------



## bluna (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

wurde gerade von 040 55555097 angerufen, wusste nicht, wer das war und hab total unbewusst einfach vom festnetz zurückgerufen um zu schauen wer das war - weil der anruf ging auf mein handy (und die handy-sim karte ist gerade mal 3 wochen alt und 3 leute haben die nr)

...was kostet der anruf nu`? ich hab mir das auch nur kurz angehört und sofort gemerkt da stimmt was nich und aufgelegt....  ist das nun eine einmalige gebühr oder gerät man da jetzt in große schwierigkeiten?

mfg...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



bluna schrieb:


> ...was kostet der anruf nu`? ich hab mir das auch nur kurz angehört und sofort gemerkt da stimmt was nich und aufgelegt....  ist das nun eine einmalige gebühr oder gerät man da jetzt in große schwierigkeiten?


100€ pro Monat und das zehn Jahre lang :wall: (wegen dummer Fragen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 100€ pro Monat und das zehn Jahre lang  (wegen dummer Fragen)


Lass Dich von Unregistrierten nicht ins Bockshorn jagen! Das ist ein Anruf bei einer Festnetznummer, das kostet also nicht monatlich 100 Euro, sondern nur einmalig 'n paar cents.
Und nun ganz im Ernst: der Rückruf kostet Dich, was ein Telefongespräch ins Festnetz kostet - und das auch nur, falls die BnetzA der Ansicht ist, dass es ok ist, was die Costa-Blanca-Leute da treiben... (Nicht nur nach meiner Auffassung dürfte der Rücklruf *gar nichts kosten*, da wegen nicht rechtskonformer Nutzung ein Rechnungslegungsverbot zu verhängen ist.
Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,
ich wurde von der selben nummer am 27.09.2007 angerufen,
was bringt das wenn die anrufen, oder was machen sie wenn man rangeht.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was bringt das wenn die anrufen, oder was machen sie wenn man rangeht.


Es ist schon erstaunlich bzw ein Widerspruch in sich, dass jemand, der den Thread gefunden 
hat, also offensichtlich lesen kann und  zwei einigermaßen zusammenhängede Sätze schreiben 
kann, nicht in der Lage ist, eine  Seite  zurückzublättern, um dort die volle Beantwortung der 
Frage  zu finden


----------



## Unregistrierte LUKA (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo!
Ich hatte heute Mittag diese Nummer aufm Display nachdem ichs nach 2x klingeln nicht geschafft hab ranzugehen. Als ich dann gerade eben das Handy meiner Mutter in der Hand hatte stand da auch diese Nummer vom 21.09. wieder halb 1 ... dann hab ich mir erst Gedanken gemacht, wer beide Nummern von uns hat und wollte morgen zurückrufen. 
Naja jetz hab ich die Nummer gegoogelt und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen. 
Vielen Dank Euch allen!!! 
Luka


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

+494055555097 / (040)55555097 / 04055555097 / 040 55555 097

die Jungs sind ja sehr aktiv...

27.09.2007 18:12 Anruf in Abwesenheit, zum Glück gibt es ja Google


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer.*


werde versuchen das hinter jedes *"me too" *  Posting zu hängen, vielleicht  kapiert ja doch der
 eine oder andere, dass es nicht damit getan ist  *"ich auch"* zu posten.

An die  nächsten Poster: *erst lesen, dann denken, dann handeln und erst dann posten *


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

da ich den Anruf nicht angenommen habe, kann ich nichts zu einer beworbenen 0900-Nummer sagen..


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

genau das wollt ich auch grad sagen... ich trau mich nicht anrufen 
Also Master... was is die aktuelle Nummer?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Endziffer 097?
Schau hier http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=125684#post125684
Eigentlich könnte die Bundesnetzagentur das ja selbst prüfen. In UK nennt man das "inhouse monitoring". Diesen Begriff und so manches andere könnte die BnetzA von UK lernen. Von Postern hier erwarte ich geringfügig weniger


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer.*


Es ist nicht damit getan ist  *"ich auch"* zu posten.
An die  nächsten Poster: *erst lesen, dann denken, dann handeln und erst dann posten *


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ok webwatcher... welche 0900 Nummer sollen wir den angeben wenn wir nicht abgenommen haben? Keine? geht das?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Wenn ihr keine 0900 kennt, beschwert Euch bei der Bundesnetzagentur über den Pinganruf (also Antwort: beschwert Euch ohne Angabe der 0900, wenn ihr keine kennt). Es geht um die Anzahl der Beschwerden *zu jeder einzelnen Nummer*. Das bedeutet: Natürlich weiß die BnetzA, dass unter 040xxx01 solche Anrufe geschaltet werden. Trotzdem sperrt man die 040xxx02 derselben Leute nur, wenn *wiederum* Beschwerden auftauchen. Daher ist *jede Beschwerde* wichtig. Daher also: lesen, verstehen, Beschwerde schreiben - dann posten. Sonst ist ein "ich auch"-Posting sinnfrei. Können wir die Diskussion hiermit beenden?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,
hatte heute ebenfalls 20:28h einen Anruf mit "Sie haben gewonnen". Die Telefonnummer war +494055555097.


----------



## webwatcher (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hatte heute ebenfalls 20:28h einen Anruf mit "Sie haben gewonnen". Die Telefonnummer war +494055555097.


und? 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer.*


Es ist nicht damit getan ist  *"ich auch"* zu posten.
*erst lesen, dann verstehen, Beschwerde schreiben und erst dann posten *


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hatte heute ebenfalls 20:28h einen Anruf mit "Sie haben gewonnen". Die Telefonnummer war +494055555097.


:gruebel:


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

langsam wärs einfacher die Bundesnetzagentur auf diese Site zu verweisen...


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> langsam wärs einfacher die Bundesnetzagentur auf diese Site zu verweisen...



Das braucht es nicht. Die  BNetzA kennt unsere  Site sehr genau.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> langsam wärs einfacher die Bundesnetzagentur auf diese Site zu verweisen...


aaaarg damit stichst Du in ein Wespennest. Die BNetzA wurde sowohl von den Machern dieses Forums als auch von den Postern hier bestimmt *hundertfach* hierher eingeladen. 

Würde ich mehr dazu schreiben, müssten die Moderatoren meinen Beitrag editieren. Natürlich wäre es gut, wenn die BNetzA hier lesen würde (von "beteiligen" will ich gar nicht träumen).

Es wäre auch gut, wenn die BnetzA sonst so manches täte, was sie könnte, wenn sie wollte. Aber im Prinzip natürlich gute Idee: schickt ruhig Links hierher mit. Man kennt sich


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bei der Beschwerdemeldung bitte noch ergänzen:
"Wurde seitens der Bundesnetzagentur für die für Ping-Anrufe mißbrauchten Ortsnetznummern ein Verbot von Rechnungslegung und Inkasso ausgesprochen und/oder eine Nummern-Abschaltung angeordnet und falls nein: warum nicht?"

Danke.


----------



## CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die 040-Nummern sind aber mutmasslich von "Versatel Nord". War das nicht mal Komtel?


Richtig. Die 040-er (Hamburger) Nummern, mit denen jetzt wohl ganz massiv Gewinnspiel-Spam von den spanischen Freunden aus Altea und ihren (noch unbekannten) Komplizen in Deutschland getrieben wird (die grünen Männchen vom Mars??? :lol, sind Versatel-Nord zugeordnet.

Die Berliner (030-), Frankfurter (069-), Kölner (0221-) sowie Münchner (089-) Vorwahlen mit Gewinnspiel-Anruf-Spams werden jedoch im Netz der HanseNet geführt.

Den Auskunftsvordruck von HanseNet halte ich jedoch auch bei Anfragen an Versatel-Nord für geeignet (nur "HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH" durch "Versatel-Nord" ersetzen).


----------



## dieter_w (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> langsam wärs einfacher die Bundesnetzagentur auf diese Site zu verweisen...



Anderer Vorschlag: Benachrichtigung über *JEDEN* neuen Beitrag in diesem Brett automatisch an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mailen lassen ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



RA.Muntenbeck schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Ihr habt auch zusätzlich zum Posting eine Beschwerde-E-Mail an *rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de* geschrieben. Ich hab's jedenfalls erledigt. Mit Namen, Anschrift und sogar einem Scan vom Handydisplay. Nur den Rückruf an 040... habe ich "vergessen"!



Die korrekte E-Mail-Adresse ist:

rufnummernmissbrauch [ät] bnetza.de

oder Tel.: 0291/ zweimaldieneun zweimaldiefünf zwonullsechs


----------



## cactus (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hi auch ich bin wegen einem anruf mit der nummer 04055555117 auf dieses board gestossen.
Nun war ich eben auf der seite der bnetza.de und habe die jungs mal angerufen.
Hatte einen sehr netten man am telefon der auch sofort wusste um welche nummer es geht musste nur 040 sagen 
Und er hat auch gesagt das man sämtliche kosten "wenn entstanden" zurückerstattet werden sollte man es melden. Und er sagte auch das ermittelt werde gegen die betreiber dies allerdings ein "grösseres" projekt sei.


mfg 
cactus


----------



## Mark (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,
dank Google bin ich auf diese Seite gestossen (wurde um 10:47 von 04055555117 auf meinem Mobiltelefon angerufen).
Bundesnetzagentur hat eine E-Mail bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo,
mit Google bin ich auf diese Seite gestossen (wurde um 20:47 von 04055555097 auf meinem Mobiltelefon angerufen).


----------



## webwatcher (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit Google bin ich auf diese Seite gestossen (wurde um 20:47 von 04055555097 auf meinem Mobiltelefon angerufen).


und? 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer.*


Es ist nicht damit getan ist  *"ich auch"* zu posten.
*erst lesen, dann verstehen, Beschwerde schreiben und erst dann posten *


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Unbeantworteter Anruf auf meinem Mobiltelefon 
Nr: 040 555 55 117 
Zeit: 11:41

Mail ist grad raus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

webwatcher du nervst.

Hab auchn Anruf bekommen. ich hab ne mail an info(at)versatel.de gemacht um den Namen zu erkunden (gemäss §13 UKlaG) als Antwort jedoch nur ne Bearbeitungsnummer und ich soll warten. Sollte man bei versatel anrufen?

Wie kann ich den Betreiber einer Nummer erkunden? bei mir wars 040-55555-117


----------



## webwatcher (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> webwatcher du nervst.


gut, das ist auch meine  Absicht


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> webwatcher du nervst.



@ webwatcher
Schön, dass Dein Drängen auf Disziplin Wirkung zeigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> webwatcher du nervst.


Was erlaubt diese Unregistrierte?  Schließe mich dem Jurist an. 



> Hab auchn Anruf bekommen. ich hab ne mail an info(at)versatel.de gemacht um den Namen zu erkunden (gemäss §13 UKlaG) als Antwort jedoch nur ne Bearbeitungsnummer und ich soll warten. Sollte man bei versatel anrufen?


 :thumb: Danke dafür. Evtl. nächste Anfrage mit Fristsetzung ("habe mir als Termin für Ihre Antwort den ... vorgemerkt". Meine Anfrage an Versatel blieb unbeantwortet, obwohl ich extra angemerkt hatte, dass ich große Hoffnung habe, dass unser kleiner Disput damals bei 0137-Ping (Damals beschwerte ich mich darüber, dass Versatel "störrisch" sei, was entrüstet zurück gewiesen wurde) nicht wieder neu belebt werden muß 




> Wie kann ich den Betreiber einer Nummer erkunden?


Rufnummern werden in R(uf)n(ummern)b(locks) vergeben - dabei wird aber nicht auf mögliche Portierungen geachtet. Eine solche Liste gibt es bei der Bundesnetzagentur, aber ich finde den Link gerade selbst nicht...
In dieser Liste steht dann z.B. "040";"Hamburg";"55555" - wenn Du diese Riesendatei öffnest, musst Du geschickt suchen, um an ein Ergebnis zu kommen. Dann kann die Info immer noch falsch sein  Leider (ich selbst stehe zB falsch sortiert in der Liste). Die Angaben ohne Gewähr, die hier zeitnah  veröffentlicht werden, sind aber doch meist zutreffend. Hier: Versatel Nord.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die korrekte E-Mail-Adresse ist:
> rufnummernmissbrauch [ät] bnetza.de


kann das jemand bestätigen? Ist rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de neu oder zusätzlich? Bin etwas verunsichert...


----------



## technofreak (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> kann das jemand bestätigen? Ist rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de



stimmt , steht hier drin
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf


> E-Mail: rufnummernmissbrauch (at) bnetza.de



mailaddi leicht editiert


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Super! Die Bundesnetzagentur lebt und *sie ist AKTIV!* 
Sie ändert eine Mailadresse, die jahrelang in Benutzung war. Mich wundert nur, dass diese verbraucherfreundliche Massnahme nicht in einer Pressekonferenz bekannt gemacht wurde. 
*flitzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin durch Google auf euch aufmerksam geworden.
Hatte soeben auch so einen tollen Anruf (15:40), hat einmal
geklingelt und fertig.

Lg Mandy


----------



## webwatcher (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> bin durch Google auf euch aufmerksam geworden.
> Hatte soeben auch so einen tollen Anruf (15:40), hat einmal


und? 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer.*


Es ist nicht damit getan *"ich auch"* zu posten.
*erst lesen, dann verstehen, Beschwerde schreiben und erst dann posten *


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Die Verantwortlichkeit von Versatel für die 040-Nummern wurde bestätigt
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=125703&postcount=656

Jetzt mal sehen, wie "störrisch" Versatel reagiert auf die Anfragen zur Identität des Spammers 


> Auf meine Frage, was Versatel gedenkt, gegen den Rufnummernmissbrauch zu unternehmen, erntete ich ... Schweigen


iiaaah, iiaaah


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

28.09.2007 - 16:52: +494055555117: kurzes Klingeln - dann aufgelegt - neugierigerweise habe ich zurückgerufen - irgendein band "Herzliches Glückwunsch-Band läuft ab - nach 1 Sekunde aufgelegt 

hdE  - michl -


----------



## RA.Muntenbeck (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



technofreak schrieb:


> stimmt , steht hier drin
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf
> 
> 
> mailaddi leicht editiert


Es sind wohl (noch) beide E-Mail Adressen gültig. Meine Mail an rufnummernspam-ät-netza.de ist jedenfalls nicht zurück gekommen. In etwas älteren Pressemitteilungen wird diese genannt. In dem Formular wird rufnummernmissbrauch-ät-bnetza.de genannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hatte letzte Woche am 21.09 auch den Anruf von +494055555117 auf meinem Handy.
Rufe aber grundsätzlich keine mir unbekannte Nr. zurück.
Nachdem ich vorgestern also ein wenig gegooglet habe, bin ich hier gelandet.
Und ja, bevor die Frage kommt, habe alles gelesen und entsprechend umgesetzt(Beschwerdemails).
Heute kam dann doch tatsächlich eine mail der Bundesnetzagentur oder wie die auch immer genau heisst mit dem üblichen Wortlaut:" Wir haben den Fall zu Kenntnis genommen unter Aktenzeichen blabla..."


----------



## nodown (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

N'Abend,

wurde gerade ebenfalls von der Nummer +494055555117 angerufen.

Da ich gerde heute aus Hamburg zurückgekommen bin, habe ich natürlich sofort zurückgerufen. 

Allerdings sofort aufgelegt, als ich die Bandansage gehört habe. 

Was mich wundert ist nur, dass ich einen neuen Vertrag (seit 2 Wochen) habe und die Nummer AUF KEINEN FALL irgendwo angegeben habe (Gewinnspiel etc.)

WIE ZUM TEUFEL KOMMEN DIE AN MEINE NUMMER ???

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese Anrufe nerven und verboten sind!


----------



## webwatcher (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



nodown schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist nur, dass ich einen neuen Vertrag (seit 2 Wochen) habe und die Nummer AUF KEINEN FALL irgendwo angegeben habe (Gewinnspiel etc.)
> WIE ZUM TEUFEL KOMMEN DIE AN MEINE NUMMER ???!


glaubst du allen Ernstes, da säßen Menschen, die die  Nummern von Hand wählen?  weia  
schon mal was von Wählautomaten gehört?  Die wählen alles durch, ohne  Rücksicht,
 ob die Nummer existiert oder nicht. Wenn sie nicht existiert,  kostet es den Typen erst recht nichts.  

im übrigen



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer.*


Es ist nicht damit getan  *"ich auch"* zu posten.
*erst lesen, dann verstehen, Beschwerde schreiben und erst dann posten *


----------



## Chuck (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

darf ich mal was sagen???

Ich auch @ 17:45Uhr von +494055555117


es grüßt der Chuck


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Vielen Dank für Eure Posts! habe Euch per Google gefunden. Gestern hat mich die Nr. 040 55555097 angerufen, da ich das etwas spät entdeckte guckte ich heute lieber was Google auspuckte. Und dann stieß ich auf diesen Thread. Und es wurde klar nicht zurückzurufen. 

Vielen Dank aus München an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bei uns war heute morgen die 040/55555- 127 im Display zu lesen. Echt verflixt, wir sind aus dem Hamburger Umland und haben viel Kontakte nach HH. Nur weil uns diese Nummer auf Anhieb nichts sagte, bzw. wir sie nicht in unserem Telefonregister gefunden haben habe ich mal gegoogelt und bin ebenfalls hier gelandet. 
Eine sehr hilfreiche Sache hier, man fühlt sich nicht so allein mit diesen Problemen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich wurde eben auch von dieser Nummer angerufen, mit der - 127 am Ende. Gibt es schon näheres über den Betreiber?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Ich wurde um gestern um 14:32 angrufen, war aber nicht da
Habe vor 10 Minuten die Nummer entdeckt und habe im Internet nach der Nummer recherchiert, bin dann hier ins Forum gekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich hatte heute ein anruf von der nummer

04055555127 

das ist das gleiche was ihr da hattet nur das es eine andere ent nummer hat

lg nico


----------



## webwatcher (29 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Als Erinnerung:  


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer.*


Es ist nicht damit getan  *"ich auch"* zu posten.
*erst lesen, dann verstehen, Beschwerde schreiben und erst dann posten *


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich wurde eben auch von dieser Nummer angerufen, mit der - 127 am Ende. Gibt es schon näheres über den Betreiber?


Nein, solange Betroffene nicht bei Versatel Dampf machen und auf ihr Auskunftsrecht nach §13 UKlaG pochen.
info(at)versatel.de
[*edit: Sorry!!! info(at)versatel.de und NICHT infoteam - das war MCN  *]

Wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre, steht das hier schon ein paar Mal... *grummel grummel*
Manchmal frage ich mich, über was ich mich mehr ärgere... Über die Gauner, die untätige BNetzA... oder viele der Betroffenen


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo ich wurde auch heut früh von der nummer 04055555139 angerufen worden,bin aber nicht dran gegangen!
Was kann noch passieren?Woher haben die meine Nummer?Muss ich noch was befürchten,vielleicht das die öfter anrufen?Wie soll ich mich verhaltn??

Gruss Ulli


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich verhaltn??
> 
> Gruss Ulli





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Wichtig daher: Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Angabe von Namen, Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Anrufernummer und beworbener 0900-Nummer.*


Es ist nicht damit getan  *"ich auch"* zu posten.
*erst lesen, dann verstehen, Beschwerde schreiben und erst dann posten *


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo zusammen!

hatte auch gerade eben um 12:23 Uhr einen Anruf von der Nummer +494055555139. Es hat nur einmal kurz geklingelt, dann wurde sofort aufgelegt. Da ich in Hamburg eigentlich niemanden kenne, habe ich erstmal im i-Net recharchiert und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen. Wie oben schon geschrieben wurde, wäre ein Rückruf hier sicher nicht so teuer wie über eine 0900-Nummer, aber diese Vorgehensweise ist schon ganz schön frech! Naja, zum Glück gibt es aber Foren wie diese hier und man fällt nicht mehr auf alles rein...

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Naja, zum Glück gibt es aber Foren wie diese hier und man fällt nicht mehr auf alles rein...


Mögen dir wegen deiner Faulheit  und Bequemlichkeit  nichts  zu tun, noch viele Pinganrufe den Sonntag verderben


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bei mir war das um 14:16, hab's allerdings nicht gehört.  Ein entgangener Anruf: +494055555739.  Hab ich angerufen, aber zehn Seiten vorher gibts ne mp3 mit dem Text: "Schön, dass wir sie doch noch erreicht haben.  Für Sie wurde eine wichtige Nachricht hinterlegt.  Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben gewonnen und zwar bis zu 3000,-€ als Sach- oder Geldpreis und daran besteht kein Zweifel, denn die Auslosung erfolgt unter notarieller Aufsicht.  Ja, Sie haben richtig gehört, die Auslosung erfolgt unter notarieller Aufsicht und sie haben garantiert einen Sach- oder Geldpreis im Wert von bis zu 3000,-€ gewonnen.  Sie sind also ein echter Glückspilz.  Damit wir Ihnen den Preis überreichen können, müssen Sie jetzt lediglich folgende Nummer anrufen.  Bitte notieren Sie:  0900-5488769 (im mp3: 0900-3101679).  Der Anruf kostet nur zwei Euro und 99 Cent aus dem deutschen Festnetz und sie erhalten dafür garantiert eine seriöse und professionelle Abwicklung.  Der Preis steht nur kurze Zeit für Sie bereit.  Die Nummer die Sie deshalb anrufen müssen, lautet:  0900-5488763 (im mp3: 0900-3101679).  Denken Sie daran, Sie haben definitiv einen tollen Preis gewonnen.  Wir freuen uns darauf, von Ihnen zu hören und gratulieren Ihnen nochmals zu Ihrem Gewinn.  Bis gleich."


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Wieso wegen Faulheit nichts zu tun? Was soll man denn tun? Ich bekam einen solchen Anruf ebenfalls heute, um 13:47 Uhr, und bin was sowas angeht gänzlich grün hinter den Ohren. Was kann ich nun tun?

Da ich herausgefunden habe, dass es sich wohl nur um eine Hamburger Nummer handelt, habe ich mal auf gut Glück zurück gerufen und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass ich 3000 Euro als Sach- oder Geldpreis gewonnen habe -.-

Was kann ich nun mit solchen Informationen tun? Ich habe die Nummer, den Tag+Zeit und ich weiß rein thematisch, was dahinter steckt. Wo die meine Nummer herhaben weiß ich auch: aus dem Telefonbuch der Telekom. Abgesehe von dem Schritt, dass ich meine Nummer dort nun entfernen lasse, weiß ich nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll. Einerseits möchte ich mich gerne davor schützen, weiter belästigt zu werden, andererseits denke ich aber auch, dass ich damit leben kann selten mal so einen Trickanruf zu bekommen.

Schönen Sonntag noch und liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Wir beraten Sie gerne auch telefonisch in Missbrauchsverdachtsfällen und zu allen Fragen rund um die verbraucherschützenden gesetzlichen und behördlichen Vorgaben im Missbrauchsbereich, wie etwa Preisangabepflichten, Preisansagepflichten, Preisanzeigepflichten, die Verfolgung von Rufnummern-Spam und Dialern.

Tel.:  +49 (0)291 9955-206

    Mo. - Mi.    9:00 bis 17:00 Uhr
    Do.            9:00 bis 18:00 Uhr
    Fr.             9:00 bis 16:00 Uhr

Fax.:  +49 (0)6321 934-111
E-Mail-Anfragen:  rufnummernmissbrauc[email protected]

Bundesnetzagentur
Nördeltstr. 5
59872 Meschede

oder

Bundesnetzagentur
Schütt 13
67433 Neustadt

"Ist wohl Rufnummernspam"


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Das ist wohl eher zufällig ausgewählt, meine Handynummer steht nicht im Telefonbuch und ich bin trotzdem angerufen worden.  Meine Festnetznummer aber sehr wohl.  Ich freu mich immer, wenn ich eine Telefonnummer suche und die dann auch dort finde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was soll man denn tun?


ich habe keine Ahnung und die anderen Frontkämpfer, die hier schon seit Jahren aktiv sind, haben auch überhaupt keine Idee, was man tun kann. Gerüchten zufolge steht in diesem Thread aber mehrfach genau, was man tun kann. Aber das sind Gerüchte. Nur Gerüchte.
P.S.: Gerüchten zufolge kann man sich an die Firma Versatel wenden, um die Identität des Anrufers zu erfahren info(at)versatel.de 
Angeblich sei es auch möglich, eine Beschwerde mit Namen, Anschrift, Datum des Anrufs, Anrufernummer (und ggf. beworbener 0900-Nummer) an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de zu schicken - aber frage mich bitte nicht, woher ich diese Info habe. Irgendwo habe ich das mal *gelesen*.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo, ich wurde heute morgen halb 11 angerufen nur einmal geklingelt und dann nix mehr habe mich gewundert meine handynummer steht auch net im TeleBuch woher die die haben keine ahnung.die haben auch nichts besseres zu tun als den ganzen tag die leute anzurufen von wegen gewonnen das ich nicht lache.schönen Abend noch


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich steige an dieser Stelle aus.
Grüsse
aka


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Kann ich verstehen, wenn immer wieder die gleichen Fragen kommen.

Das hier geht auch: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/5574.pdf


----------



## CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ich steige an dieser Stelle aus.


Das kann ich durchaus verstehen, zumal seitens dem "Regulierer", der Politik bzw. dem Gesetzgeber so gut wie keine Hilfestellungen gegen diese Machenschaften in Sicht sind.

Und wenn man dann mal "nachbohrt" und auf unbequeme Fragen ehrliche Antworten haben möchte, drohen einem diese Burschen gleich mit ihren Anwälten.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Mein Anruf war von12:40 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2007)

*+494055555127*

Hi ihr, vielen lieben Dank für diesen Post. Auch ich war schon geneigt mich bei der Nummer auf meinem Handy +494055555127 zurückzurufen, da ich zufälliger Weise Anruf aus HH erwartete. Doch mir kam die Nummer ein wenig suspekt vor und schaut nach der Telefonnummer, die ich hinter meiner Erwartung vermutete und die war ganz anders. Daher danke für diesen Post, nun kann ich diese Nummer löschen und getrost auf den "echten" Anruf warten.

Grüße aus Köln 

Vroni


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2007)

*Aw: +494055555139*

Hallöchen, 
bei mir war es gestern um 14:43 die 55 555 139. Da ich gerade im Auto war ging ich nicht dran. Im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern werde ich die Nr. nicht löschen!!

Die Nr. kommt mit den anderen oben ins Telefonbuch unter dem Namen „Vorsicht SPAM". So habe ich beim nächsten Anruf gleich die Warnung. 
Abgesehen davon wird natürlich auch die Bundesnetzagentur informiert, getreu dem Motto „Der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein…“.

Viele Grüße aus dem Kreis Hannover,


----------



## webwatcher (1 Oktober 2007)

*Aw: +494055555139*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wird natürlich auch die Bundesnetzagentur informiert, getreu dem Motto „Der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein…“.


:thumb: vorbildlich


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hi ich wurde gestern um 10:35:06 uhr von der nummer 04055555139 angerufen. Mir wurde gut 1€ abgezogen da ich Prepaid card habe. kann ich mir dieses geld wieder beschaffen?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir wurde gut 1€ abgezogen da ich Prepaid card habe. kann ich mir dieses geld wieder beschaffen?


Quatsch, ein angenommener  Ruf kostet nichts


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Doch. Hatte vorher mehr als 10€ drauf. habe seit dem nicht mehr telefoniert oder ne sms/mms geschickt.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hallo, mein anruf war am 29.09. um 12.27.

hab mich schon an die Netzagentur gewendet!

Auch an versatel hab ich geschrieben, doch die wollen nichts rausrücken!

" Guten Tag,
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Hiermit beziehen wir uns auf Ihre unter der Bearbeitungsnummer ******* eingegangene E-Mail.
Um Ihr Anliegen beantworten zu können, benötigen wir Ihre Kundennummer, Ihren Vor- und Nachnamen sowie Ihre Anschrift.
Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag.
Ihre Versatel
Kundenbetreuung
Versatel Nord-Deutschland GmbH
Versatel-Gruppe
Nordstraße 2
D - 24937 Flensburg
Sitz der Gesellschaft und Registergericht Flensburg, HRB 3395 FL
Geschäftsführer: *******
[noparse]www.versatel.de[/noparse] "


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hallo

ich wurde auch mal so gegen 11.15 uhr angerufen. als ich zurück rief und die stimme hörte die sagt dass ich was gewonnen hätte habe ich gleich aufgelegt. hab mir halt gedacht ich habe doch bei überhaupt keinem gewinnspiel mitgemacht ))..bisschen logisch denken dann kann man viel ärger vermeiden


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ach ja mich rief eine 040-55555139 an


----------



## argh (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

-127 anruf am 29.09.2007 um 17:11:04 (ich hoffe meine uhr ist richtig ^^)
heut zurückgerufen, die nummer existiert nicht mehr.
sehr verdächtig fand ich das mit den 5x5 nummer, dachte könnte ne firma dran sein und hab statt der -127 nochma die -100 angerufen (zentrale evtl.). ein herr ging ran, ohne namen und legte mir wieder auf.... bin wohl nicht der einzige, der auf die idee mit der zentrale gekommen ist, der typ hat z.Z. mehr als 100 anrufe die stunde -.- aber gut zu wissen, was nun die nummer ist...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch an versatel hab ich geschrieben, doch die wollen nichts rausrücken!


Lass Dich von dem störrischen Versatelgeblubber nicht schrecken. Ganz cool zurück schreiben, dass sie da _leider_ was missverstanden haben und es _keiner Kundennummer oder sonstwas bedarf_. Die werden das schon noch lernen.
OOOOPS, ich wollte mich ja eigentlich nicht mehr äußern. Mist


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Hallo Aka-Aka,
und wie versprochen hier die Telefonnummer und die Uhrzeit:

31.08.2007 20:13:25 FZ SPRACHE Frankfurt am Main 069656068916 00:00:06 0,0000,

gestern kam nun meine Rechnung und hier war die Nummer zu sehen.

Ich hoffe, dass weiterhelfen konnte!

das war meine erste Mitteilung am 31.08.2007
Ich hoffe, dass ich dir weiterhelfen konnte.
Hallo Leute!!!

mich hat heute 069..... angerufen, da ich auf Arbeit war, reagierte ich nicht auf diesen Anruf, sondern später,nach demm ich Zeit hatte rief zurück, ohne zu wissen, dass die Nummer
"schräg" ist.. Es kam eine Ansage: "Schön, dass Sie uns noch erreicht haben, Sie haben gewonnen".. da habe ich gleich aufgelegt.
Das kuriose dabei war die Tatsache, dass, nach dem ich aufgelegt habe, ist die Nummer verschwunden??!!
Wie soll ich es bitte schön verstehen?
Und noch eine Frage (bin ziemlich unerfahren auf diesem Gebiet) -bekomme ich dafür, dass ich zurückgerufen habe, jetzt eine Rechnung??

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe,

Julia


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Lass Dich von dem störrischen Versatelgeblubber nicht schrecken. Ganz cool zurück schreiben, dass sie da _leider_ was missverstanden haben und es _keiner Kundennummer oder sonstwas bedarf_. Die werden das schon noch lernen.
> OOOOPS, ich wollte mich ja eigentlich nicht mehr äußern. Mist




ich bitte um jeden RAT! Hab zwar schon so etwas geschrieben, aber bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten. Mal schauen ob versatel noch was rausrückt, ansonsten kann ich mal druck machen!


----------



## CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich bitte um jeden RAT! Hab zwar schon so etwas geschrieben, aber bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten.


Die ganze "Branche" arbeitet mit allen möglichen Tricks, um 

eine Auskunftserteilung zu verweigern, 
sich dumm zu stellen (wie in deínem Fall) 
oder auch eingegangene Post- oder Faxsendungen zu leugnen (letzteres in meinem Fall).
Die haben *nie* was erhalten, nur *unvollständig* erhalten, nur *zerstückelt* erhalten usw.


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan schrieb:


> Die haben *nie* was erhalten, nur *unvollständig* erhalten, nur *zerstückelt* erhalten usw.


Im Dunkeln ist gut tappen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

wie es mir scheint, will versatel nicht mehr antworten auf meine Anfrage aber von T-Mobile habe ich was tolles bekommen 




> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> wie Sie uns mitgeteilt haben, erhalten Sie Anrufe, die Sie als belästigend oder bedrohend
> empfinden. Daher möchten Sie, dass wir Ihnen den Inhaber der Anschlüsse nennen, von denen diese ausgehen.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

040555555xxx:


			
				Versatel schrieb:
			
		

> Inhaber der Nummern 040-55555097, -117, -127, -139, -177 ist
> 
> INA Service GmbH
> Hansaring 28-30
> Köln


Na denn. Da der Vertriebsleiter dieser Firma ehemals für dieselbe Firma an einer Messe teilgenommen hat wie der GF der Costa Blanca erübrigen sich wohl einschränkende Floskeln bei der Vermutungsformulierung in Bezug auf Verantwortlichkeiten.
Wen interessiert's?
Danke nach KA!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

hi! 
bin neu hier! hab grad unsere telefonrechnung in der hand und freu mich riesig über den betrag! (ironie) keine ahnung wie der betrag zu stande kommz aber jedenfalls sinds mehr als 35 euro wegen der nummer 09003101678! also ihr meint ja man sollte an die bundesnetzagentur schreiben. werde ich auch tun. aber das geld ist wohl einfach weg oder? pech gehabt? oder kann man da noch was tun?


----------



## sascha (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hi!
> bin neu hier! hab grad unsere telefonrechnung in der hand und freu mich riesig über den betrag! (ironie) keine ahnung wie der betrag zu stande kommz aber jedenfalls sinds mehr als 35 euro wegen der nummer 09003101678! also ihr meint ja man sollte an die bundesnetzagentur schreiben. werde ich auch tun. aber das geld ist wohl einfach weg oder? pech gehabt? oder kann man da noch was tun?



Die 09003101678 ist eine der Nummern, die die Bundesnetzagentur der - zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits wegen Rufnummernmissbrauchs/Spam massiv auffälligen - Briefkastenfirma COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA am 24., Juli zuteilte.

Offenbar seid ihr auf einen Lockanruf der Firma hereingefallen. Müsste so Anfang September gewesen sein, da wurde die Nummer eingesetzt. Frag mal bei dir im Haushalt herum.

Natürlich musst du dich jetzt (dringend!) an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden und um Sperrung der Nummer und rückwirkendes Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot bitten. Kopie des Schreibens dann an deinen Telefonbetreiber und Verbot, den strittigen Betrag einzuziehen, bzw. Auforderung, diesen an dich zurück zu überweisen.

Die Costa Blanca-Nummern 9003101559 bis 9003101573 sind übrigens bereits abgeklemmt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

was soll ich jetzt am besten machen. mir wird die auskunft verweigert!


Guten Tag Herr T****,

bezugnehmend auf Ihre Mail vom 02.10.2007 teilen wir mit, dass hier
Auskünfte
nur den anspruchsberechtigten Stellen gegeben werden dürfen ( § 3 UKlaG
).
Wir bedauern, Ihnen hier nicht weiterhelfen zu dürfen.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag.

Ihre Versatel

Internet-Team

Versatel Nord-Deutschland GmbH


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

[edit]
[wilde Wut ist nicht gut]
Frage noch einmal nach und erwähne, dass nach §13 UKlaG ein Anspruch besteht, der offenbar nach der Rechtssprechung höher bewertet wird als der Datenschutzaspekt. Bestehe auf einer Stellungnahme der Rechtsabteilung und Nennung der genauen rechtlichen Grundlage der Weigerung.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Schreib an Versatel:

Hiermit versichere ich, 

Vorname, Name, wohnhaft in Straße, PLZ, Ort

schriftlich, zur Durchsetzung eines Unterlassungsanspruchs im Sinne des § 13a UKlaG, Angaben über den Nutzer der im Netz der Versatel-Nord zugeteilten

Rufnummern: ....................................................
                  ....................................................

zu benötigen.

Die Angaben sind anderweitig nicht zu beschaffen.


________________________                  _______________________________
Ort, Datum                                             Unterschrift


Mir wurde nach Übersendung der o.g. Anfrage von einem anderen Telekommunikationsunternehmen die erwünschte Auskunft erteilt, wenn auch erst nach zweimaliger Erinnerung.


----------



## CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Leider führt die Erteilung der Auskunft wohl auch nicht viel weiter, denn die Firma, der Versatel-Nord die Spam-Nummern zuteilte, hat diese sicherlich weitervermietet. Und die Firma, die diese Nummern weitervermietet bekam, hat diese wieder weitervermietet usw. usw. usw. usw.

Letztendlich wird sich herausstellen, dass der Mann im Mond vorletzter Mieter war und die kleinen grünen Männchen vom Mars letzter Mieter. Diese unterhalten gemeinsam mit der Gewinnspam-Firma Büros in den diversen Ortsnetzen, von denen aus dann gespammt wird :lol: :lol: :lol:

Und die BNetzA schnarcht und schläft den Schlaf des (vermeintlich) Gerechten!


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan schrieb:


> Leider führt die Erteilung der Auskunft wohl auch nicht viel weiter, denn die Firma, der Versatel-Nord die Spam-Nummern zuteilte, hat diese sicherlich weitervermietet. Und die Firma, die diese Nummern weitervermietet bekam, hat diese wieder weitervermietet usw. usw. usw. usw.


Gesetzt den Fall, Medien interessierten sich dafür, wäre schon interessant, mal wieder zu Erfahren, dass die Firma X mit ihrem Vertriebschef Y beteiligt ist, der mit Z tanzt, dem GF des Vereins, dessen fan Du bist.
Nur: wayne interessiert's?


----------



## Franziska (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Bundesnetz teilt mit:



> ... dass die Rufnummer 0900 3 101430 die im Netz der Firma mcn tele.com AG, Gartenstr. 23, 61352 Bad Homburg, geschaltet war, bereits am 28.09.07 abgeschaltet worden ist.
> 
> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 14.09.07 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.
> 
> Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer ist die Firma Connexxt Telecom & Internet Services GmbH, Modecenterstr 22, B2/7/31, A-1030 Wien.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

Großreinemachen,  täuscht Erfolge vor und  schafft  Platz auf dem Schreibtisch 
für die Vergabe neuer Spam/Abzocknummern 

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=128166#post128166


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

040555555xxx:


			
				Versatel schrieb:
			
		

> Inhaber der Nummern 040-55555097, -117, -127, -139, -177 ist
> 
> INA Service GmbH
> Hansaring 28-30
> Köln


Hansenet vermietete (in meinem Fall) weiter an die Almado AG in Köln:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=123178#post123178

Und beide vermieteten weiter an die Costa Blanca-Boys.
Und so schließt sich der Kreis.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*

ich habe heute gleich in vierfacher Ausfertigung lesen dürfen, dass die BnetzA hofft, mir mit ihren Informationen geholfen zu haben. Hat sie nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich das vierfach zurück schreiben. Wichtiger als die Sperrung der Nummer und die Bekanntgabe der Nummernnutzer (das wusste man ja bereits oder ahnte es mit ausreichender Sicherheit) sind Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote für die 0900, die effektiv und 100%ig umsetzbar sind, sowie staatsanwaltschaftliches Vorgehen zur Verfolgung der Geldwege und zur Bestätigung der Hinweise, dass es durchaus eine Verbindung zu geben scheint zwischen Hamburg/Köln/... (Vertriebschef E*) und der Costa Blanca (Familie L*)

Medienvertreter können sich gerne an Informationen laben. Wir haben hier genug davon.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: 0900-Lockanrufe "Sie haben gewonnen" ab Herbst 2006*



			
				gation schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 9003101676 (=09003101676), die im Netz der Firma Versatel Süd-Deutschland GmbH, Kriegsbergstr. 23, 70174 Stuttgart, geschaltet war, bereits am 05.10.07 abgeschaltet worden ist.
> Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer war die Firma Costa Blanca de Informatica y Telekommunicaciones SL, Pda. El Planet 109, E-03590 Altea (Spanien).
> 
> Ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 9003101679 (09003101679), die im Netz der Firma Versatel Süd-Deutschland GmbH, Kriegsbergstr. 23, 70174 Stuttgart, geschaltet war, bereits am 05.10.07 abgeschaltet worden ist.
> ...



habe um Stellungnahme bzgl. Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot gebeten.


----------

